# Sheffield care girls : part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Love, Rachel x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

I'm first!  

Hi Scooby - How are you and how is gorgeous Zac? Hope your colds have cleared up.  

Hi Katy - Hope you are enjoying your first days with Alex, how is the feeding going?  

Hi Tiny - How are you feeling today?  

Hi Nicola - Good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well. 

Hi Sally - How are you doing this week?  

Hi TQ, Hi Leanne, Hi anyone else who is around xxx 

Midwife appointment at home went really well yesterday, wee infection all gone, blood pressure nice and low, and all is on for home birth as from this coming Monday when I hit 37 weeks!  I have ordered birthing pool for delivery on Monday and I get my home birth box on Tues (but she says they keep everything in car anyway so if went into labour Mon that would be fine).  Still got weekly appointments with midwife and just have to ring when I am in labour and they send someone out to check on me - can't believe I am nearly there    DH is moving dining table into the garage this weekend as thats where my pool is going to be. 

We have our first (of 2) antenatal class this afternoon at 1.30 and my parents picked up our travel system for us yesterday afternoon and brought it round  - it's gorgeous    So we are getting organised! 

Love Karen


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi ladies,

Karen  hi hun, how you feeling. Bet your glad that wee infection has gone  
Not long to go now, are you nervous or excited?

Tiny how are you hun, know today was your official test day.   Here if you need me hun.

Hi to katy, scooby, and everyone else 

Our apponitment went brilliantly. We have injection training shortly (well i do as dh won't be coming near them   ) and then start the jabs a few weeks later. So should be starting in about 3wks time. OMG!!!!!!!!! Can't believe this is finally happening.

Hope you are all ok

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Tiny ~ So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs. I know how heartbreaking it can be to get a neg, but like Karen says it does get better hun, look after yourselves, we are all here for you.  

Karen  ~ How are you and Mr Podge? Glad your appt went well, sounds like your're doing well. Pleased to see hopefully! you'll get your home birth. Not long to go now! Hope your antenatal class goes well.

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac doing? Hope your colds have cleared up  Still not managed to feed Alex, just no milk.  But he seems to have taken to the bottle ok and is doing well. So far so good with his moses basket. Haven't tried the bouncer yet though! 

Nicola ~ So pleased your appt went well. Starting in 3 weeks... thats brilliant news! 

Hi Sally ~ How are you today? Much planned for the weekend?

Hi T.Q ~ How are you? Glad to hear Maisie and Lily are doing well and you are settling into life as a mummy. 

Hi Leanne ~ How are Lola and Jayden? Hope they are better now. 

Well girls I'm truely shattered! Trying to get used to surviving on a couple of hours sleep. So worth it though - Alex is a little darling and doing well. Had his heel prick test ysterday which was not nice and then his first outing to Next to get some nice little outfits. His weight has dropped as it does to 6lb 14oz and all his babygrows were hanging off him! Very tired now, must try and get some sleep while he is now. Will be back on soon when I get a min.

Love to you all,

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been awol, been a bit busy with the girls, and trying to sleep.  The girls are doing well and gaining weight.  The nurse came to do baby massage with us at home today, as the girls still are'nt aloud out into crowded places for another 6wks.

Hope you are all well.
Take care
Love TQ.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Hope you are all OK. Just popping on to check up on you all...

Scooby & Zac - Hope your colds are better. I have had one for a week now & its not nice  

Katy & Alex - Hope you are both OK. Sounds like you are loving being a Mummy Katy! Even with the lack of sleep  

Karen - Its getting closer....  Glad it looks like you will get to have a home birth  

Tiny - Really sorry that this was not you time. The other girls have said it, but you will find the strength soon to decide what your next move is  

Nicola - Excellent news that you can start soon. Wishing you lots of luck  

TQ -Hope you and your 2 girls are doing OK  

Well, I'm fine. I am off out on a hen night tonight. Its 80's fancy dress, so i have a suitably ridiculous outfit to wear - a black boob tube dress with a frilly / netty skirt to it, combined with shiny disco leggings, flourecent pink leg warmers, silver shoes, black and silver fingerless gloves & finished off with bright pink hoopey earrings, oh and not forgetting the day-glo pink nail polish & crimped hair do!!!!    What am i going to look like?    VERY silly i think   Oh well....

Hope you all have nice weekends.

Sally
XX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi ladies,
How is everyone today?
Hope you have a good nite sally, sounds like its gonna be fun  
how are you getting on katy?
hope everyone else is ok

   

I'm feeling really tired today, 1st day back at work from my time off and i'm shattered. I have heard the injections can tire you out, is that true? If so wat can you have that will give you energy as not aloud chocolate or caffine etc....?

take care everyone

Hi tiny hun, hope you are getting on ok   

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just posting so I don't lose you all, but will be back shortly with some personals ..................

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Sorry to hear your milks not come in, is there anything they can give you  Zac has just grown out of the New Baby up to 10lb clothes so am deciding what to do with them, keep them or try and sell them  We have both got our 6 week checks this week so hopefully everything is OK with me, am still bleeding but am sure it will stop soon.

Karen ~ Wow not long to go now hun. You feeling OK 

Nicola ~ I didn't find the injections did that but I would just try and rest as much as possible is my advice 

Sally ~ Hope you had a fantastic night out, I bet the pictures will tell a few stories 

TQ  ~ Do the girls like baby massage  I am taking Zac although we had to miss last weeks and the week before he slept through it  but have done some at home and he likes it 

Colds have more or less gone which is good news, although Zac is still sneezing and a bit chesty but they sneeze to expell the amniotic fluid so it could just be that.

x x x
x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Quick hello as Jamey has taken the babies out for a walk to give me a bit of a rest.

Karen - Ooooh not long now hun, glad it looks like you're going to get the home birth that you wanted.

Katy - So glad that Alex is doing well hun. I always go mad in Next on baby clothes, they do some gorgeous stuff don't they.

Scooby - Glad Zac is starting to get over his cold a bit. Lola has had one for weeks now, what with that and them both teething like mad we've had quite a few sleepless nights of late.

Nicola - Bet you're so excited that you can start soon. I didn't find that the injections affected my energy - in fact i didn't really feel any side effects from them at all. Hope it all goes well for you hun

Tiny - Hope you are ok hun, i know how badly a negative takes it out of you. Were all here if you need to talk.

TQ - Its brill that the girls are putting on weight. Must be awful not being able to take them out yet though.

Sally - Hiya hun, hope you had a lovely time at the hen do.

Right must go, they're back already and needing a feed. I can hear Jayden screaming outside - not screaming crying but just screaming, hes started doing it to get attention when were talking to his sister.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Girls

Leanne - Glad your babies doing well, sounds very hectic for you at the moment with them teething  

Scooby - Good luck for your 6 week checks, love to Zac, sounds like he is still growing really well  

Nicola - Not long for you now then    I didn't find the jabs made me tired either but like Scooby says take it easy while you are on them. By the way, I did treat myself to some scrummy organic dark choc but completely laid off tea, coffee and coke/diet coke. No hardship for me though as I don't drink tea or coffee anyway.  

Sally - You are wild woman! Would love to see pic of you in your crazy outfit! Hope you had a great time.

Katy - Lots of love to you and Alex, how is he doing? 

TQ - Glad you and the girls are doing so well and that they are enjoying their baby massage 

Tiny - Hope you are feeling ok and are looking after yourself    We're here for you when you need us, we all know how horrible it is  

Well my feet are trying to swell up again, went for a gorgeous meal last night with DH and in laws and scoffed far too much, probably had lots of salt in it - plus was sat in one position for antenatal class 2.5 hours on Friday which didn't help and been doing lots of housework (for a change!).  So have done my jobs for the day including washing lots of old towels ready for the birth - now am gonna sit with my feet up for the rest of the day watching movies and drinking lots of water to recover. Just have to make sure my blood pressure is nice and low for Tues when I next see the midwife. 

Bye for now, hope you are all enjoying your weekends
Love Karen


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya,
Scooby Glad you are all starting to feel better 

Leanne Sounds like they are gettin there own little ways of comunicating with you now, how sweet. How old are they?

Karen Glad you are feeling ok hun, not much longer to go now i hope.

Thanks for the advice regarding the injections. Can you have organic chocolate then? I am really craving some, only gave it up friday   Am still having a couple of cups of de-caf tea or coffee but i do also drink alot of water too. 
Really wanting some chocolate now   only cause i know shouldn't have it  

Hi to everyone else

hope you all had nice weekends

nicola


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Oh i remember the swelling well. By about 32 weeks i could no longer fit my shoes on so i had to buy some dead cheap ugg boot kind of things. I thought it would go down straight after giving birth but how wrong was i - it took about 2 months. You take it easy hun.

Nicola - They're 5 months now and definitely have their own little ways of communicating. Jayden is very chatty, but if he feels like he isn't getting enough attention he just lets out a massive high pitched scream. Lola is a bit quieter, still chatty but sounds more like an animal - i was talking to Jamey on the phone the other day and he actually thought there was a kitten in the background but it was just my little Lola. I have to say i never bothered laying off the chocolate or coke during my treatment, don't think it made any difference really - but i would say that if you're worried it will have an effect then just err on the side of caution and don't bother having any, at least that way you know you've done everything you can to help it work.

Right going to get a early night, have a early start in the morning because we have to take Lola to an appointment at 9am to pick up her helmet. I feel so guilty making her wear it, think i will probably cry tomorrow but i know its for the best.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for theadvice leanne,
Good luck for tomorrow hun  

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooooh my birth pool has just arrived, I am so excited!!!


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thought I'd pop on and say hi whilst Alex is sleeping.  Things still quite hectic. Took Alex into my work yesterday, such a ladies man, loved being passed round for cuddles! Had our midwife check up today, he's been quite chesty/grunting for a couple days, already been checked over but the midwife sent us to the gp's for a check. Thankfully the doc said all seemed ok with his chest and breathing...could just be mucus/amniotic fluid he still needs to bring up. Although could be related to the group B step infection so have to keep a tight eye on him.Gosh so worrying. He's very content though and doing well with his milk. Weight good too. 

Karen ~ How are you doing? Not long to go Mrs! How are you feeling? How are the ankles? I was like you and now it seems so strange to have normal feet and no swelling! Hope you're taking it easy when you can, sounds like you've been a busy bee. Glad you're all on course for your home birth and fab news your birth pool has arrived. Have you been sitting in it yet?! Hope your midwife appt went well today.

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac? Glad your colds have just about gone. They sounded nasty.  When is your 6 week check (can't believe 6 weeks ) Hope it all goes well and that your bleeding stops soon. I'm still really heavy and last week passed a huge huge blood clot (sorry tmi) and the docs were mentioning things like postpartum hemorrhage as my uterus is being slow to contract.  Haven't had any more thankfully. Also have an infection in my stitches - the darn group B strep  so I'm on antibiotics and hobbling like an old woman.  So worth it all though! Let me know how you're getting on.

Nicola  ~ How are you doing? Have you given in and had some choccie then? You're right that when you know you shouldn't indulge you want it even more. I think a little of what you fancy and all that.  

Sally  ~ How did the hen night go? Your fancy dress sounds fab! Any piccies??  

Tiny ~ How are you hun? We're all here for you when/if you want to chat. 

T.Q  ~ Glad the girls are doing well and gaining weight. Do they enjoy their baby massage?

Hi Leanne  ~ How are Lola and Jayden? How did Lola's appt go?

Well think daddy needs help assembling a swinging chair somebody has bought us, be back soon.

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

katy, hiya hun, glad to hear you are all doing ok. Hope alex's chestyness gets better.

Started a/f today so will be injecting in 14days time aaarrrggggg!!!!!!!!     

My boss was off with me today regarding me having time off as it might coincide with a few days they have booked away. Actually asked if i could postpone tx till after xmas. 

Anyway am having it done and not putting it of for no-one, told him so too

take care

nicola x  x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening girls 

Hi Nicola - Can't believe your boss asked you to postpone treatment    glad you told him where to get off! Good news that you can start soon, so you are starting on day 14 of cycle? I had to start jabbin on day 21. 

Hi Katy - Sorry little Alex is having trouble with his chest. Hope he is ok.  I have still got chest trouble myself - 2 weeks I've had an annoying cough and congestion now.  Bet your work spoiled him rotten passing him round bless them   My feet/ankles have gone down again today thank goodness. Done nothing but lie on sofa which helps sort em out.  Had a scare yesterday at midwife's because my BP was too high and she was gonna send me for monitoring as a precaution but she visited me at home later in the day instead to decide -she is really supportive of my home birth - and it was back down to normal again thank goodness so all is well. Not sat in birth pool yet, will have a trial run this weekend though   

Mmmm DH just came home from work and brought me a wispa bar - yum - so worth the indigestion I will get! 

Love to Scooby, Sally, Leanne, TQ, Tiny, anyone I have missed.
Bye for now, will do more personals next time 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya karen, How are you feelin today? I love whispa's.
I do start jabs on the 21st day, got the rough timescale plan from care and don't know where i got 14th day from    am sure she said that at our appt though. Think most of wat gets said goes in one ear and out the other though as there is so much to take in isn't there?

Hi to scooby, katy, tiny, leanne and anyone else i missed

take care

nicola x xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry the being AWOL I really don't know where the hours go    Oh I do actually inbetween sleeping, feeding and changing nappies I am also trying to clean, cook etc and then when I have the time its normally my bed time  

Just to let you know that Zac had his 6 week check on Wednesday and he is going great guns, he now weighs .............................. 10lb 10oz  We have now progressed onto steroid cream for his crusty bits and they are starting to fall off (well with a bit of help  ) He still has a rash on his chest and so today am not going to put any cream on and see what happens, it seems that the creams are just making him worse 

Katy ~ You sound to be doing really well hun, can't wait to see you both, just let us know when your a bit more settled  Zac loves his moses basket now and his activity centre and his bouncy chair, I just think he was too young when we first tried 

Sally  ~ What wild plans you got for this weekend 

Karen  ~ So glad you didn't have to go in for monitoring, anything at this stage you don't want to jeopardise your home birth ~ you started selling tickets yet   

Nicola ~ Not long till you start hun, hope your feeling OK 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone  

Just a really quick one from me - going to a wedding today so need to go and get myself ready (its a 3 hour drive away  )
(So not too wild Scooby  )  

Hope you all have nice weekends.

Will try and get back on tomorrow for a proper "chat"

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Scooby ~ Hey hun, I know what you mean about the hours just disappearing, I have no idea what day it is at the minute, the days and nights just seem to roll into one, Can't believe Alex is 2 weeks old today!  So Glad to hear Zac is doing well..he certainly likes his milk then!  How are you feeling? Glad to hear he likes his moses basket now - means you and Dave can get a bit more shut eye? How is Zac in the night? Is he settled into a routine?

Karen ~ Hope you have your feet up this weekend resting so no more high bp.  How you feeling in yourself? Oooh just realised - 2 weeks to go, could be any time then! Any twinges? Better get your sweepstake done eh?! You all prepared with everything then? Are you having anyone else there apart from hubby (and the midwives!))

Nicola  ~ How are you? Not long to go now! How you feeling? Know what you mean about there being a lot to take in, it's a bit mind boggling isn't it? Any questions for us just yell. 

Sally  ~ Hi Hun, Hope you have a nice time at the wedding. 3 hours is some drive. Hope you're staying over so you can have a good old drink! 

Hello Tiny, T.Q, Leanne. Hope you're all well.

Things ok this end, daddy went back to work yesterday which was really scary but Alex was a little darling and eased me in gently by sleeping most of the day apart from feeds (it then meant he was awake quite a bit in the night but thats ok cos daddy was back then!   )

Just off to get some tea before the little man wakes, need to get him bathed and fed before X factor! Not likely though - thank goodness for sky + !!

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ How are you feeling? Glad to hear he likes his moses basket now - means you and Dave can get a bit more shut eye? How is Zac in the night? Is he settled into a routine?


 Am feeling really good am managing on average 6-8 hours sleep but that does mean going to bed about 8pm     I do like my sleep  

Zac is great during the night he wakes for his feeds and then goes back to sleep normally when I am winding him, he's not keen on nappy changes during the night though 

We are getting into more of a routine, he feeds every 3 hours and sleeps during the day after his feed anywhere between 1 and 4 hours but this has only just started to happen this week 

Its hard when they go back to work isn't it as they do so much when they are off even just making sure that you are fed and watered and then sometimes having to prepare a sandwich one handed can be a challenge  

How often is Alex feeding  Are you getting plenty of rest 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Mmmm I usually like X-factor but can't get into it tonight    

Hi Katy - No, no twinges yet, not even had a single braxton hicks that I know about. Think we are prepared although I still need to clean the bathrooms (DH never meets the required standard if he does it!).  No, just me, DH and midwifes are invited to the birth   
Well done for coping now your DH has gone back to work, that must be a scary day    Happy 2 weeksiversary to Master Alex. How is his chest? Midwife has brought my home birth box round and it has the little belly button clamp in it for Mr Podge. I'm really looking forward to meeting him now 

Hi Scooby - Great news on Zac's brill weight gain. Don't worry about being awol, I'm sure I will be just as busy in a few weeks  
Can't believe he is 6 weeks old already, glad he has started liking his moses basket and toys now - just crossing posts with you - are you bored with the X-factor as well?   

Hi Sally - Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding. Have you treated yourself to a nice new outfit for it? 

Hi Nicola - Yes it is mind boggling at first but you will take it one step at a time and like Katy says we will help if you need us  

We've just been out for lunch and food shopping today. Stuffed my face in the Harvester (don't worry Sally I had lots of the unlimited salad bar!) and hopefully got away with it as no indigestion yet  

My cough got worse the other day and my right ear keeps popping and going deaf so went to see nurse at GPs and she gave me even more antibiotics  - but better I try and get in best of health before I need to go through labour and they are only the same as they gave me last time - she says they didn't give me a long enough course last time. They usually give a weeks worth and they only gave me 3 days worth last time  

Yes I would love a sweepstake thanks Katy, of course we know Mr Podge is a boy but weight and date are still a mystery if anyone wants a guess.  I have a feeling he may be late and big but we all know they are likely to surprise us    

Well bye for now
Love to all the other girlies I have missed 
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

hope you are all ok

Have got my date through to start injections, on the 4th nov. Am on suprecur 1st and then menopur after. Do you know if these will come made up, have read on here tonite that some ladies take upto 3 injections and they have to measure them out and mix them   

Hope that it is all a little clearer following injection training on tuesday

Take care 

nicola xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooo Ladies

Karen  ~ My guess is little boy    will be born on the 8th November and will weigh in at 8lb 7oz 



karenm28 said:


> just crossing posts with you - are you bored with the X-factor as well?


No not an X-Factor person here  Have watched the Dancing though since Zac went to bed about 7  Dave and I managed to have a takeaway together tonight which is a first since little man was born normally one of us is either holding him or upstairs   

Now don't go having this baby until the sweepstake is complete  



nicola1x said:


> Have got my date through to start injections, on the 4th nov. Am on suprecur 1st and then menopur after. Do you know if these will come made up, have read on here tonite that some ladies take upto 3 injections and they have to measure them out and mix them


Nicole ~ Normally you have to mix up the Menopur, you get the tablets in a vial and then have to break so many waters to so many tablets, it will seem a bit strange to begin with but after a couple of days you will be fine  Suprecur you will just have to withdraw out of the bottle the correct amount. Any other questions please shout 

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks scooby,
It all seems very complicated but like you said it should get clearer once i have started

Hi to everyone else, hope you are ok

nicola


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Been playing in my birthing pool this aft    We had a trial run! Filled it up and got in it, it was sooooo comfy 

Thanks for your sweepstake guess Scooby - 8th Nov would be a great date - it's my youngest brother's birthday and was also the birthday of my step grandad Tommy who Mr Podge will be named after  

DH is making me a meat and potato pie and veg - hope it works out ok - it's his first attempt at it  

Nicola - You will be fine cos you start off with the suprecur for a couple of weeks first before you have to do any mixing of the menopur and you will be a jabbin' expert by then  

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi karen, i hope you are right hun.
Did it take ages to fill the pool then

nicola


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nah took about 20 mins to blow up and then about an hour to fill with water at right temp - DH is worn out though from filling and emptying it.  
I was on my tum in it for ages, first time I've been able to lie on my belly for months and it was heaven    Wasn't allowed to go swimming when I had low lying placenta and now got this ear infection so pretended to have a swim with my big fat bum stuck out


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I can thoroughly recommend the waterbirth although I didn't actually have Zac in the water is was fantastic for pain relief and would definately do it again 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to it now!  Hope it all works out but keeping an open mind of course to avoid disappointment 

Just off to midwife's - mine is on her hols so have been sent to drop in centre this week for my weekly app 

How is everyone today


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah well - the best laid plans -  bit of a me post here!  Home birth is off - was sent to hospital yesterday for monitoring as blood pressure has sky rocketed - they monitored me and baby and then arranged to do same again this morning. Then I had to see the consultant. Mr Podge is well but my bp is dangerously high. Bottom figure is consistenly around 109. Not pre-eclampsia at the mo because no protein in urine and blood tests ok thank goodness. Just calling it acute hypertension of pregnancy.  Have been given beta blockers to take twice a day to lower bp for now and have to go to hospital twice a week for monitoring.  If any sign of pre-eclampsia appears then will have to be induced straight away, but for now consultant would prefer me to go into natural labour asap -tonight if I can manage it he suggested    
He said some people just get to a late stage in pregnancy and bp goes haywire with the stress on the body and best/only thing to cure it is to have the baby. He said he is all for home births but in my case it would be too risky as if it turned to pre-eclampsia then could start fitting/have stroke etc and would need to be monitored more carefully in labour so this would be caught in time.
Well I am disappointed as you can imagine because only just tested the birthing pool but came to terms with it while thinking overnight as I was half convinced they would want to induce me, I had bags packed in the boot when we went in this morning,  and I really don't want to be induced so this option at least is better than that. But of course safety first and either way I will be meeting Mr Podge soon. Can't wait    I need some "go into labour" dances please  

Sorry for the me post - just needed to witter on as DH now had to go into work - love to you all, hope you are all ok
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ I know you must be disappointed but your safety and Mr Podge's are all that matter  I am sure you can use the birthing pool as a paddling pool next summer   Are they going to let you go into labour naturally or have they given you a cutoff point or is it all dependent on your blood pressure 

You be sure to let us know when Mr Podge arrives, I can't wait to meet him 

Here's your labour dance 

[fly]
















































http://[/center] [/fly]

[fly][center]http://bestsmileys.com/dancing/8.gif



































        ​[/fly]

[fly]
















































http://[/center] [/fly]

[fly][center]http://bestsmileys.com/dancing/8.gif



































        ​[/fly]


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

No real news from us, we have been to baby massage today and yep Zac slept through it ...... again      

Love to everyone


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya,
Karen, hope it all goes ok for ya. 

Scooby, glad things seem to be going ok for you hun.

Hope everyone else is ok.

We have had to put tx on hold for the time being. Found out today at pre-tx scan i have a cyst and left tube is blocked. Have to have it drained and the tube out. Feeling completely gutted now but will just have to get on with it and hopefully we can start tx in 3-4 months

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Really quick one from me as im at work (yes its early and yes i have been here since 6.30am   )

Just had a quick catch up....

Karen - sorry about the home birth being off, but as Scooby says, need to make sure you and Mr Podge are going to be safe & looked after  . I'm going to go for 5th November and 9lb!!!!

Hi to Scooby & Zac, Katy & Alex & Nicola & anyone else i've missed.

Right, off to do some work (and drink my cup of tea to wake me up!)

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning All

Sorry your treatment is delayed Nicola    You are having no luck so far are you with cyst problems  

Well I think these bp tablets must be working, I'm getting side effects anyway - my scalp is constantly tingling, it feels like I have static electricity in my hair   Very strange sensation...

Thanks for the labour dance Scooby and thanks for the sweepstake guess Sally 

In answer to your question Scooby they will only induce me if develop pre-eclampsia otherwise I can carry on waiting for natural labour and the drugs should lower bp while waiting.  The consultant says my high bp and the beta blockers will not affect baby with such a short term period as these last couple of/few weeks even if I were to go overdue.  

I'll see consultant again in 2 weeks but go in for monitoring at day unit tuesdays and thursdays in meantime as well as seeing community midwife once a week so am being well looked after.

Hope you are all ok 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Karen ~ oh gosh, just read your news. So sorry I know how much you wanted your home bith. Mr Podge has other ideas.  Like the others say its good they've picked up on this and that you will be well looked after and monitored. Sounds like your tablets are working...  Praying that your bp comes down/to a lower level and that you can go into labour naturally - hopefully Scooby's dance should do the trick!  Right gueses..... I'm gonna say hmmm, 31st Oct - Halloween! And a good weight of 8lb 8oz.  

Scooby ~ Hope you and Zac are well, sounds like baby massage is very relaxing for him. Could do with a massage myself! What age did you start taking him? Great news about his little routine, Made me smile about the night time nappy changes - Alex isn't keen on them either! He sometimes falls asleep on his night time bottles - other times he's wide awake and just wants to be held/rocked etc. I never knew what 4am looked like til now.  People always tell you about sleepless nights but I never realised just how hard lack of sleep can be.  Trying to sleep in the day when he does so I'm not too bad at the minute. Did you find it hard too?

Nicola ~ Big hugs to you sweetheart.  I can understand you feel gutted. At least they've picked up the problem now instead of futher down the line when it could jeopodise your treatment hun. Where will you have your surgery? The time will fly and before you know it you'll be ready to go again. 

Sally  ~ Goodness me you are working hard mrs! Hope you got home at a reasonable hour that night. Dread to think what time you got up at! (although I was probably up too rocking Alex and watching some early morning trash!) Any new meals coming out that you can tell us about then? 

Hello to everyone else, Hope you're all well.

Everything okay at this end. Missing daddy being back at work, trying to get into some kinda routine. Had our first walk into town today it was lovely in the sunshine, think it's whacked the little man out, he's been asleep for hours now!  Just got tea on - sausage casserole and chips. mmmm (mums frozen meals - not up to cooking just yet! )

Love to you all.

Katy.. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies,

Karen- Glad you are ok hun. You getting fedup yet? Not having much luck no, think my body has it in for me   

Scooby- hope your ok

Molly- hi hun

Katy- Hope you are ok. Did you enjoy your t? Will be having the surgery at doncaster under my old consultant i think. Really don't want to have another op but we can't control these things can we. Gonna ask them if they find any endo to zap it while there in there. Might aswell start with a clean slate   

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~ So sorry your tx has been put on hold 

Katy ~ Zac started baby massage at 4 weeks which was a bit too young but some friends were doing it too and her daughter was also 4 weeks however another friend her daughter is 5 months so there is a wide range in ages. Its great as you get to practice the technique on the doll then the real thing when you get home, Zac loves his legs and feet and back being done  I know what you mean I could do with a pamper day, might have to drop some hints    If Zac falls asleep during feed and / or winding then I don't bother changing his nappy unless it smells  This morning just got him changed into brand new outfit and vest and put him in his bouncy chair, 10 minutes later massive nappy explosion   it went everywhere and now on outfit number 2   I have stopped sleeping in the day as getting more sleep at nights but I used to try and do things chores etc in the morning and then sleep in the afternoon 

Karen ~ Be sure to text me if anything happens this weekend we are off to my parents. I tell you what a pavlova packing have got everything including the kitchen sink just hope we get it all in and I hope I don't forget anything  Will do you another labour dance if that one didn't work next week 

Sally ~ OMG what time do you start work  I can only hope you are finishing early hun 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Scooby - have a lovely weekend away at your parents, yes of course will text you if any news xxx

Nicola - Hiya deary, hope you are ok - what you up to this weekend? 

Katy - Thanks for sweepstake guess xxx  How you doing with Master Alex?

Sally - How are you? Still working hard and playing hard? 

Monitoring at hospital was fine yesterday except Mr Podge decided to go to sleep for about an hour before he would move! They were giving me cold water etc and he was still being lazy - then he woke up and gave em some nice spikes on the graph so was very relieved. He is normally constantly messing about in there so was worried for a while.  My BP has gone down to just slightly higher than they would like but is going in the right direction so they don't have to up my drugs just yet. Midwifes in the day unit are lovely and I have to ring if any symptoms of pre-eclampsia in meantime or if Mr Podge goes too quiet, and go back on Tues morn. He's been back to his lovely hyperactive self today though  

We've got our "looking after baby" antenatal class this aft but poor DH got stomach upset overnight and started vomiting so I may go on my own, he gets it when he eats too much fat and we had chip shop for tea cos I really fancied a fish so I feel guilty.  He is up in bed as he had to ring in sick to work. 

No sign whatsoever of Mr Podge - Not even had a braxton hicks yet!  However he is 2/5 engaged so maybe he will run out of space soon and decide to make an appearance!? 

Love to you all, have a lovely weekend
Karen
xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been around for a while, my parents have been to stop with me, and maisie has been quite poorly and was admitted to hospital, she was only in for the day but it was all a little frought.

Not had chance to read back, so apologies for the lack of personals.  I  hope you are all well.
love to all.
tq.xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya

Karen- how you feeling tonite hun. 
Not up to much this weekend. Watching X factor at moment. 
Am hoping to start some decorating tomorrow    will see wat happens
Hope everything goes ok on tuesday

Scooby, katy, TQ hope you are all ok

Have recieved our copy of the letter that Care have sent to the hospital. Is full of very long words that i don't understand. Wonder if you can help me   

oligozoospermia
hydrosalpinx
dyspareunia
dysmenorrhoea
salpingectomy

Take care all

nicola x x x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Nicola

We have a Words and Meanings page on the home page. Here's the link to it:

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/*

For more info on Hydrosalpinx there's a board dedicated to it too:

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0*

There's also a male factor board for the oligozoospermia.

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0*

I've Googled dyspareunia and dysmenorrhoea

*http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/painfulintercourse.htm

http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/Dysmenorrhoea.html*

Hope this helps a little!

Good luck 

Rachel x

This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thankyou so much racheal, thats very sweet of you. Will look at them now   

Hope you are ok hun

nicola x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Everyone  

Well, I think i have just about caught up on all of my sleep   Last Week i was here there and everywhere with work - getting up most mornings at 5.00am    And not finishing 'til late most nights. Oh well, i like it when its busy      

So how is everyone  

Karen - Anything to report yet? Hope BP has settled down. Hope we are all on the "text" list for DH to tell us when Mr Podge arrives  

Scooby - How you doing? Was it this weekend you have been away? Hope Zac is OK  

Katy - How's little Alex?   Yeah, maybe we should chat in the middle of the night when i get up for work and you are rocking Alex back off to sleep  

Nicola - Hope you are OK. Its rubbish when something else happens to delay treatment, but hopefully the time will go really quickly and you can start ASAP  

TQ - Nice to here for you. Hope Maisie is better  

Well, i am off to do my ironing now. Then was going to have a sort out of my wardrobe if i can be bothered.

Chat soon

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,,

How is everyone?

Karen ~ How are you and Mr Podge? He still comfy in there?! Glad to hear that your bp has come down slightly and that you don't need your drugs upping. How are you feeling? What will they do on tuesday when you go? so glad they are monitoring you - a friend of mine had her baby 3 days ago - and she wasn't due until New Years Eve.  It was pre eclamsia. Baby is going well and mummy is recovering too but it was really scary. How did your looking after baby class go? Hope hubbie is feeling better now too. 

Scooby ~ Hope you're having a lovely weekend with your parents. Bet Zac will be getting lots of cuddles and kisses.  We've just had Jonathan's parents over and they couldn't put him down.  Going to take Alex to baby massage when he's a bit older. I remember practising this at college - on a doll as well  wish I could remember the steps! The hv said to massage him when he comes out of the bath with olive oil so might try that later. 

Nicola ~ Did you have a look at that info that Rachel posted? Hope it helped - have no idea why they use such long winded words. They should put in brackets next to it what it actually means!  Did you start your decorating today then? 

Sally ~ Glad you caught up on your sleep, you must've been knackered doing so many hours!  Are you just having a nice quiet weekend then? Did you get your wardrobe sorted? Really need to do mine, but still need some of my mat clothes, and prob will for a while yet! 

T.Q ~ How are you today? How's Maisie doing? 

Hello to everyone else. xxx

Very tired today. Alex is such an alert baby which isn't a bad thing - just in the early hours!  Health visitor came round on friday. All well, passed his hearing test, gaining weight rather quickly, chunky monkey loves his milk just like Zac! 

Take care all.

Love, Katy. xxx

hghkl;hgfdddf - This is Alex's first post on FF! XXX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi ladies,

Katy- yes i did look up them things that racheal left for me. Was very helpful. 
Started the decorating yes, but have done my side in    its the same side as the cyst so don't know if its linked or not. Actually enjoyed it    can't wait to do more tomorrow.
How you feeeling today hun

Molly- thanks hun x x 

Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
I'm glad the clocks have changed, I was able to crawl out of bed at 9 instead of 10! 

Hi Nicola - Hope the decorating going well. What colours you doing? Was it your kitchen you were decorating or some other rooms as well? We've lived here 3 years and only just finished decorating - it was all painted mushy pea green when we moved in   and we have gone for nice neutral colours. 

Hi Katy -  Love to Alex, glad he is doing so well.  In answer to your question - at the day unit they just lie me on a bed with monitors round my tum making a graph of Mr Podge's heart rate for about 40 mins and also test my wee for protein, test blood for other signs of pre-eclampsia and they do 3 x blood pressure readings with rests inbetween. My mum is coming with me tomorrow as poor DH has no annual leave left.  Baby class was good, we had a visitor talking about breastfeeding and one talking about reusable nappies and some lessons about bathing baby and other stuff.

Hi Sally - Can't believe you have been getting up at 5am for work you poor thing. Hope they appreciate you! 

Hi TQ - Hope Maisie is a lot better xxx 

Hi Scooby - Did you enjoy the weekend at your parents? Bet they enjoyed spoiling little Zac didn't they. 

Well I overdid it a bit yesterday first going shopping for halloween sweets (we get loads of kids trick or treating round here) then called into my mums and then to in-laws for Sunday lunch. Doesn't sound too strenuous but I couldn't walk when we got home and had to just crawl into bed at 5pm, my feet were like big swollen balloons. Also got big pockets of swollen fluid above my knees. Got up again later on and felt a bit better though.  So I'm taking it extra easy today and just lying on the sofa watching tv for the day. Don't think Mr Podge will make an appearance this week but you never know  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just checking in on Karen  Hope tomorrow goes well  

We had a lovely weekend thanks girls, Zac got loads of cuddles and pushes in his pushchair    He was an angel all weekend and slept the whole journey down and back so that made it alot easier 

Sally ~ Hope you got some lay ins at the weekend, you must have been knackered 

Katy  ~ How are you doing  Are you finding a routine as yet 

Nicola ~ I haven't heard of some of those words before, I bet the letter was almost in a foreign language 

Right I need to finish this ironing then off to bed for me  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Still here  

BP still ok and bubs fine - however I have been told they will probably set a date to induce me next Tues if not gone into labour before then. Also I am unable to use the birth pool at the hospital if on bp medication   and finally to top matters off they will recommend an epidural as soon as I go in to hospital as it is the best way to lower bp and they can't risk it going too high during the labour as this would likely result in an emergency c-section  

So all in all my beautiful natural home birth I had planned is now an epidural infested paralysis of monitoring and being strapped to the bed!!!    

On the bright side of course my precious bubs will be in my arms at some point next week (touch wood) so of course that is the important thing.  I hope you girls who have not been lucky with your treatment yet will not think I am being an ungrateful wretch as I am so so so very grateful I have got this far....  I think I just wanted to prove to myself I can have this baby without any more interventions (after the ICSIs) 

How is everyone this evening? I have been watching The Sound Of Music this aft    It is so good I was crying all the way through I am so emotional at the moment 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Lots going on on here then!! I will try and catch up with personals soon.

Still here, finding it all a bit hard, don't really know how I feel still to be honest. Thanks for all your kind words. We have our follow up on Thur with Dr Shaker so might feel a bit clearer after that. All feels a bit distant. Going to try and see my counsellor when she has a free appointment just to talk it all through. 

Just had to say Nicola - so sorry you have been delayed with tx  

Hugs to everyone
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi ladies,

Karen !st i don't think you are being ungrateful hun, you had your mind set on being in control of your labour.
We are doing the kitchen, hallway, stairs and landing. We are having beiges and browns. Seems to be taking ages to get finished. Little jobs turn into bigger jobs etc...  

Scooby Glad you seem to be doing ok hun. Bet Zac just gets cuter and cuter. I know when i see my youngest nephew he makes me melt all over again 

Katy, molly and zp Hope you are all doing ok 

I rang my consultants secretary yesterday to see i they have my referal from Care yet. They haven't, even though i got my copy on saturday. She was not that nice and even laughed at my questions    She said i wouldn't be seen quickly, even though i explained that Care were requesting i get the op done as soon as possible as it is a fast growing cyst and permanant damage could be done to the ovary. 
I have to go on a waiting list to see the consultant and then on the waiting list for the op. You can see my tummy is swollen now and it is only 6cm, am dreading wat it will look like if it gets bigger.

And finally, Tiny Nice to hear from you. Have been wanting to pm ya but thought i'd better let you have some time, didn't want you to think you had a stalker    

Take care all

nicola x xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tiny - Glad you are back, we missed you! Good luck with your review appointment on Thurs. Let us know how it goes.  

Hi Nicola - Why are medical secretaries so stupid sometimes!? I would mention her attitude to the consultant when you see him if he is a nice one, or write a complaint if not.  Can you afford to go private just to see the consultant to save time, then go on the NHS list? 

Hi Scooby, Hi Sally, Hi Katy, Hi TQ  xxx 

I'm just planning to laze about and watch tv today, had a gorgeous curry last night but no sign of it working yet!  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi karen, have thought about going private but really don't think we could afford it. 
Don't even know how i'd go about enquiring either.
Just have to wait for a change.
A short one today as totally hit rock bottom and don't wanna depress you all.

Take care and hope your all ok

   

nic


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Was just nipping on to see if Karen had popped yet.

Karen - So sorry that you won't be able to have the birth you wanted hun and you're not ungrateful at all. I had an epidural and i must say it was the best thing i'd ever had - gas and air didn't work, pethidine didn't work but my god that epidural was blumming lovely, not a bit of pain after that - and i wouldn't say there were any after effects from it either. I deffo think you would be best having one if it means you avoid a c-section, i was sore for ages after my c-section and then the blinking scar kept getting infected, it was a right pain.

Nicola - Really hope that hospital gets a move on for you, its so annoying having to wait around all the time. I'd complain about that medical secretary too - they all seem to think they're gods.

Tiny - Really hope you feel a bit better after your review appointment hun, i know i did after mine, it made me feel a lot more positive - from looking around on these boards it does seem that a lot more people are successful on their 2nd attempts - i think because then the clinic knows how your body reacts to the drugs etc. Thinking of you  .

Scooby - Hope Zac is ok after his injections and they didn't upset him too much. Jayden was so, so grouchy after his, he screamed the clinic down. Lola on the other hand seemed to cope a lot better - guess its just that us women are built to tolerate pain much better.

Katy - How are you and Alex doing? Hope you are all well.

Sally - Hope you're ok hun.

Right off to bed now, got a really sore throat and hoping to get a few hours kip before Lola wakes up - poor little thing is suffering with a terrible cold and shes struggling to breath so no doubt she'll be up all night.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi leanne, glad you are all ok.
I feel like complaining about her but am worried that will put me to the bottom of the list as the woman in question will also handle all referals.
Am ringing again tomorrow so will see if she gives me attitude again then i will take it from there,
Don't know why these seretaries act the way they do at all    

Take care hun

nicola x xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nicola - Ummm know what you mean, i think if she gives you attitude again tomorrow though its just not on and i'd be sorely tempted to speak to her superior. At the end of the day your taxes are paying her wages so you deserve to be treated with a bit of respect, and i'm sure theres a much nicer way to tell someone that theres a waiting list than being snotty.
Take care hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ Just wanted to say your not being ungrateful at all, everyone has their own ideas on the birth and its a shame you can't have yours and it will be "interferred" with so to speak but at the end of the day you and Mr Podge are the most important things and they will do everything they possibly can. Guessing your still resting up at home as not heard anything  

Leanne ~ Zac has seemed fine since his jabs, was expecting the worst to be honest but I think its just the shock / pain of the needles   How's Lola doing  Have you decided against the helmet altogether 

Sally ~ Hope your not working too many mad hours lady 

Katy ~ How are you and Alex doing 

Nicola ~ How did you get on this morning with Miss Attitude 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes still here, no sign of anything at all yet
Hi everyone, how are you all doing today? 

Hope your app went ok Tiny 

Yes have you spoken to the jumped up secretary witch today Nicola?  Complain about her afterwards - just save the details. 

Thanks Scooby, Leanne xxx 

Love to Katy and TQ 

Well next plan is to see the gorgeous Daniel Craig at flicks tomorrow and go to Chiquitos for lots of spicy food and see if that sets me off before I have to get induced


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Well next plan is to see the gorgeous Daniel Craig at flicks tomorrow and go to Chiquitos for lots of spicy food and see if that sets me off before I have to get induced


I must say I tried everything  hot spicy food and pineapple and NOTHING worked at all but I didn't try Daniel Craig   

We are good thanks, just waiting for Zac to wake up he went down at 1.30 and is still asleep    Have to keep going in to make sure he is OK 

I know that when he does wake up he will be starving bless him, he was due a feed at 3.30


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Karen - Ooooh hope Daniel Craig works for you. Can't believe how soon you will have your bubba - that seems to have gone really quick.

Scooby - Yeah we've decided against the helmet now - physiotherapist measured her head yesterday and it seems to have improved a little on its own in the last month so at least thats positive.

Nicola - Did that secretary give you any attitude?

Right must dash, need to get changed because Jayden just threw up all over me and then Lola pooped all the way out of her nappy right up to her shoulders (sorry tmi) and there was no way of getting her vest off without getting absolutely covered in it. Needless to say, i stink.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Happy Halloween!
*Karen* ~ Are you still here hun?! Thinking maybe the lush Daniel Craig has er, got things going?   If not, how are you? You're not being ungrateful at all, I know how much you wanted and prepared for your home birth. Mr Podge obviously has other ideas! Can't believe this time next week you will have your precious bundle in your arms. How amazing. Definately rest as much as you can this weekend, before your peace is shattered - in a good way that is! 

*Scooby* ~ Glad you enjoyed your weekend away and that Zac got lots of cuddles.  Meant to ask you.. when Zac had his poorly tummy a while ago, was it colief drops you gave him, or medicine from the docs? Pretty sure Alex had bad wind/colic he's really grouchy at the minute and quite often crying in pain.  Using infacol at the minute but not really doing much for him. Just wondered what you used? 
*
Leanne * ~ How are you today? Hope you managed to get the stink off you! He He  How your babies doing?

*Nicola * ~ How are you? How did you get on with the lovely secretary? 

*Tiny * ~ Nice to hear from you? Was it yesterday you had your follow up appt? How did it go? 
*
Sally* ~ Hey hun. Hope work's not too hectic.  What you up to this weekend?

Hi *T.Q and Maisie and Lily. * How are you all? 

Just bought Alex a baby's first halloween outfit and decorated his car seat. Going to take him trick or treating down to my mum and dads! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya I am still here!  Happy Halloween to you too.
Been for monitoring at 1pm and bp was even better so fine to stay on lowest dose of bp drugs, then ate some yummy chilli poppers and tatie skins at Chiquitos, followed by seeing James Bond at the pics. Worn out now but no sign of Mr Podge making an appearance. 

Aw I bet baby Alex looked gorgeous Katy, send me a pic please  

Poor Leanne covered in poo and sick, bless you 

You know me Scooby, I have already tried the   (even though it was all rather silly at 9 months pregnant!) and lots of spicy food but gave the pineapple a miss as you have to have too much of the stuff and it gives me bad bad indigestion! 

Love to Nicola, Tiny and TQ

Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies, happy hallowen

Karen How was daniel?? Think he is lush, going to see him on sunday, well not personally  I wish!!!!!
You feeling ok or getting fedup now?

Katy Did Alex enjoy trick or treating   Hope you are ok hun

Scooby How you getting on hun

Leanne Sounds lovely, poo and sick    I can remember once i had my nephew and he pooped that much i just cut his baby grow off as he would off been covered in it    The joy of babies ahh!! Still can't wait  

Hi Tina and TQ 

Well i rang the secretary, she was ok i suppose. I asked if she had my appointment letter and she said yes and that i'll recieve an appointment soon. I should off asked how soon but just said thankyou and put the phone down   
Will be here eventually. Feeling good this weekend (for a change ) so am not gonna worry about it. 
Going to a hallowen party so will be having lots off green monsters so plan on getting drunk. Got to be some good to come out of not having tx yet   

Take care ladies, enjoy your weekend x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Still with you!  Just keeping us on the first page...

Daniel was scrummy as always  

Hope you are all ok, will be back later, just answering loads of text messages asking if I have had the baby yet.....NO I WILL TELL YOU WHEN I HAVE  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> *Scooby* ~ Meant to ask you.. when Zac had his poorly tummy a while ago, was it colief drops you gave him, or medicine from the docs? Pretty sure Alex had bad wind/colic he's really grouchy at the minute and quite often crying in pain.  Using infacol at the minute but not really doing much for him. Just wondered what you used?


We started using infacol but that bunged him up so he was still in pain but from not being able to poo  So we swapped to Colief and that seemed to be OK although he would still cry in pain between 5 and 8pm every night so after about 10 days we stopped and he was then old enough for Gripe Water and the only problem feed was tea time so started giving him one dose then and that works brilliantly. We are still using it now  If you do use Colief you can get it on prescription  as its £9.99 a bottle 

Karen ~ Did Daniel Craig not work then  Oh the dreaded text messages    You got to the stage where you feel like saying yes I have had it did I forget to tell you  

Nicola ~ Glad Miss Attitude didn't give you any more bother 

Been out to Fountains Abbey today and had a lovely walk round the lake and gardens the sun was shining and it was so nice to be out and about, Dave is off this week so planning on doing some more walking weather permitting 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Scooby - Hope you are enjoying Dave's week off, pity weather is a bit rubbish today.  Love to Master Zac. 

Nicola - You seen Daniel yet? Hope you enjoyed it. Glad you had better treatment from that secretary this time.  They have to see you within so many weeks don't they, 18 weeks or something to meet their targets (sorry this sounds like forever, hope it is much quicker than that). How was the Halloween party? 

Katy - How are you and Master Alex this week? Hope his tummy is feeling better. 

Hi Sally, TQ, Tiny, Leanne + anyone else around 

Just been for monitoring and to see consultant (well one of the consultant's minions). She gave me a stretch and sweep which I didn't really want but agreed to...found it very painful.......I am trying to avoid induction which she said I could have now if I wanted.  My cervix is still very high, hard, posterior and closed so not favourable but bubs is well down in a good position.  She has given me another week before deciding on induction then if I still won't be induced they might increase my drugs as my blood pressure is creeping up again and had trace of protein in my wee. So back for more monitoring this Friday. 

Bye for now 
Love Karen xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Karen- how you feeling hun. I have my appointment 2 weeks tomorrow, thought that was quite quick really, am really hoping that i get the op before xmas then i'll be ok to start tx febuary/march time   

Scooby- thanks hun, she was better this time round, she probably remembered she was horrid last time and with the letter could see why i was aggitated.   

Hi to katy, tiny, TQ, leanne and sarah. Hope you are all doing ok

Dh has time of the month syndrome, glad he is going out to play pool. 
He sent me loads off texts today saying how much he loves me, which was lovely. Then completely had a major go at me cause i was 5 mins late picking him up     MEN!!!!!!

Take care all

nicola x xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

just a quickie as having a nightmare time of it maisie is still suffering with the viral infection and lily has started with it, but would'nt change it for the world, other than wanting the girls to get better.

just wanted to let you all know i am thinking of you all, and i hope those currently cycling are doing well sending you lots of         .

love to you all.

TQ.
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lovlies,

Karen  ~ How are you dong after the lovely sweep? Sounds rather painful. I was booked in for one should Alex have been late, glad he decided to come early!  So have you had any pains or twinges today? Hoping that you don't have to be induced and you go naturally....the good news i that bubs is head down so hopefully not much longer.  Good luck for Friday, hope your monitoring goes okay, let us know how you get on. Getting real excited for you! 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac? Hope you're enjoying having daddy at home this week. What else have you been up to? Thanks for the advice hun - didn't realise you could get colief on prescription, already bought a bottle.  £10 for such a small bottle! We started him on it last night so we'll see if it does any good. If not we'll try the gripe water. Hope that doesn't cost as much, I'll be skint at this rate! 

Nicola ~ How are you? Glad you got your appt through - 2 weeks is great. Fingers crossed you get seen before Christmas, and then you can get started on yur treatment.  How was your halloween party - thats one good thing about not having treatment yet - you get to indulge in the odd glass or 4 of vino! 

T.Q  ~ Really sorry to hear Maisie and Lily are poorly. Really hope they are better soon. Big hugs. 

Sally ~ How are you hun? Hope work not too busy? 

Hi Tiny ~ How are you? Is school keeping you busy?

Hi Leanne ~ How are you and your babes?

Was at the baby clinic today for weigh in. Alex is now 9lb 10oz.  Put on a whole pound in one week. Thought he might have - he's really filled out and is getting really heavy. Think he's got this feeding on demand stuff well and truely sorted! 

Anyone off to a bonfire party? Don't know what everyone's weather's like but its rubbish here...throwing it down. Was gonna take Alex for a walk round the block but it's too wet and smokey. Gonna look out the window and spy on everyone elses!  Poor cat pooping herself under the sofa. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just a quick one as Dave is cooking  The Gripe Water is alot cheaper, its £1.44 from Asda ~ just don't buy it in Boots as they charge £1 more   We are stayin in tonight and watching the fireworks go off around here, although I think they have woken little man up   

Karen ~ I know I have text you but thinking about you and praying Mr Podge makes an appearance soon 

TQ ~ Sorry that the girls are poorly, hope they get better soon, its awful when they are not well.

 to everyone else

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Hope you are having a nice bonfire night  
Doesn't look like Mr Podge is a bonfire baby... no news yet. 

We've just let off some cheapo fireworks in the back garden and had pie and peas for supper. 
My 3 cats all seem fine with the tv's on full blast and all lights on in the house on (plus extra food to keep em busy) I don't think they have noticed! 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies-
Katy- Glad you seem to be doing ok. We went to a firework display, was ok. Was drizzling but really cold. Then went to asda for more xmas presssies   
The party was good thanks, was quite tipsy and then my 9year old niece decided she wanted to sleep at my house, have never sobered up so quick. Was nice though, she is so sweet. She went to bed at gone 1 in the morning and was still up early    How do kids manage it??

Karen- think mister podge is staying put cause its too compfy and warm in there   
You feeling ok after your scrape thingy  

TQ and Scooby- hope you are both ok

Dh is watching saw 4, i've seen it before but keep glancing over and jumping out my skin    

Take care all

nicola x xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just checking in - no news yet. I'm fine though, my mum has been as she had the day off and has done lots of cleaning and tidying for me and she also washed all the baby sheets and blankets and brought them back bless her...

Those Saw films are so horrible Nicola    I only watched them recently and were well scary

This laptop is doing my head in, half the keys have stopped working and some of the others keep getting stuck - I haven't spilt 
anything on it so dunno what has caused this    but is very annoying


Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya all

Karen- noticed your on line so i take it nothing has happened yet!!
Hope you are doing ok hun


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep fine thanks xxx

No, nothing yet!  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

COME ON MR PODGE!!   We all want to see you, he is obviously very comfortable in there Karen! I keep checking in and am amazed to see you are still posting and not meeting Mr Podge! He will come when he is ready, don't blame him wanting to stay - warm and snug.


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I know, it would be lovely if he came today!

I might let them induce me on Tues next time I see consultant as I really can't wait any longer


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Tomorrow is D Day so don't worry about being induced on Tuesday 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Still here!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just think, one way or the other, by next weekend Mr Podge will have arrived!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ OK so my guess didn't work then    Are you still feeling OK apart from being impatient 

Katy ~ How are you and Alex  Did you try the Gripe Water or Colief  Did it help  Let us know when you are up for visitors and we can pop across 

Sally ~ Hope your doing OK hun 

TQ ~ Hope you and the girls are OK.  to DH today

 to Tiny and Nicole 

Its all go here, we moved out last night into the spare room and cleared our room ready for the decorator who turned up at 7.30 to drop off his stuff   Its absolutely mayhem here, thinking of escaping later for some retail therapy  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I feel fine I'm just worried, I know Mr Podge is ok cos he is still jumping around but doc said he wanted him to come asap after 38 weeks as the high bp is dangerous and I keep resisting being induced (as I am worried about it taking days to get going and him getting distressed etc) but don't know if I'm doing the right thing    Don't know what to do for the best.  Normal low risk pregnancies are allowed to go 2 weeks over but I'm scared I will be putting him in danger if I push for that as high bp can start affecting the placenta- I know they will want to induce me tomorrow again when I see the consultant.  I might push for a 10 day limit which would get me to Thurs. It's hard when the doc puts a guilt trip on you.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen -   aww hun i really feel for you being stuck in such a quandry. Its only my opinion but i do think that if you're starting to get really worried about it then i would go for the induction because the stress can't be doing you any good. I was begging for my induction at 37 weeks and to be honest its all quite straightforward how they do it - it didn't work for me but that was because i have a funny shaped womb and Lolas head was coming out sideways so i think the outcome would have been the same whether i was induced or not. They will be monitoring you closely if you get induced and if Mr Podge starts to show any signs of distress at all then they can deal with it straight away. Funnily enough my best friend was due the same day as you and shes not had the baby yet - shes booked in for an induction thursday if nothing happens.
Also another thing to bear in mind is that they can't always induce you when they want to depending on how busy the hospital is - the day i was induced they turned away all the other people due to be induced apart from me because they were just too full - it would be more stressful for you if you waited much longer and then were turned away on the day you're due to be induced - i went to Pontefract, not sure where you're having Mr Podge. Good luck hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I think you go with your gut reaction and like Leanne has said if your at all worried then I would get induced  Both yours and Mr Podge's safety is the priority here 

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Leanne   Was so nice of you to respond, yes I am getting really worried about him now because I am so close to holding him yet am scared to death something could go wrong at the last minute.  Yes its Pontefract hospital where I am going too. I'm glad you warned me about being turned away if they are too busy as I didn't think of that.   I'm being monitored again at the day unit in the morning and then seeing the consultant at 10.30 so I think we will go ahead and book an induction for whenever they can fit us in rather than driving myself mad with worry the more days go by as I'm 41 weeks and 1 day tomorrow and they may not be able to do it tomorrow. Thanks so much  
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scoobs, just crossed posts with you xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I know I wanted an end point as the waiting was driving me mad and like Leanne has said they can book you in and you phone up but if there are no beds available then they can't induce you 

I would go with the safest option for you both 

  to you

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

No worries Karen - i just think the stress will make your blood pressure get higher, and i know its not the birth you wanted but i didn't think my induction was that bad - and they will monitor you more closely so if anything were to go wrong (which it won't) then you and Mr Podge are in the best possible position. Which consultant do you see? I had Mr Jolly, thought he was lovely.
Fingers crossed you won't have to stay in hospital for long - a lot of the people who were in when i was managed to get out the same day.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Karen- best of luck for watever happens tomorrow. Even though i haven't been there myself (YET!!!!) i agree with leanne and scooby, you need to look after yourself  and Mr podge. 

Scooby and leanne- hope you are ok 

Katy- hows things hun?

Tiny- how you getting on

Anyone done any christmas shopping yet


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Sorry, I've not been on for ages - busy at work - again  

Just had a quick catch up - Karen, lots of luck for today, will send you a text in a bit  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Will try and get on again later

Sally

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, and thanks for the text Sally xxx

I am now booked in for my induction for this Friday night 14th Nov, I just have to go to the maternity ward at 5pm and they induce overnight (if nothing happens in meantime) which would make me 11 days late, 12 days late if it happens on the Saturday.  

Doc was lovely and put my mind at rest saying baby is no more likely to go in distress after 10 days late induction than with normal labour (which is what worried me most) and no more likely to need forceps/c-section after 10 days late either, that is only the case before you are 10 days late so he has weighed things up and agrees I can hang on another few days (Leanne - Mr Burr is my usual consultant who is also lovely but was his nice spanish (I think) doc colleague I saw today).  He said no point doing another sweep as have had no contractions since the last one so am probably still nowhere near ready. 

My BP is still ok on lowest dose of beta blockers and I had nearly 2 hours of monitoring as Mr Podge was being extra lazy today and wouldn't do much kicking, he had just had 2 days of going crazy so must have been tired out - but all is well and doc is now happy for me to go 11/12 days over.  If it takes until Sunday 16th then Mr Podge will come on my mums birthday which will be nice. 

Sorry for last few "me" posts.  It's not like me to get so worried but I am just having some (probably quite irrational) fears than something will happen to my Mr Podge when I am so close to holding him in my arms and I love him so much  

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen

Great news it sounds like the appointment went well and all your fears hopefully have been set aside. Bet your on countdown now till Mr Podge arrives, I can't wait    Don't apologise about your "me" posts it gets so understandably at the end and you just want him to be here safely, which he will. Hope all your bags are packed and make sure you take lots of food, snacks and drinks in with you incase Mr Podge takes a while  Don't forget your magazines and your phone charger 

We have been to Baby Yoga this morning and it was great, we did yoga for mummies and babies and lots of singing   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds fun, I will have to sign up for baby yoga - will drag my neighbour too as she is due a few weeks after me.

I have saved 2 new books for the hospital and must remember to buy some mags - got lots of drinks but keep eating the snacks!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

You better get some more snacks then      

Have just added a few more pics of Zac on ********


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw Scooby just had a look and he is soooo gorgeous! He is starting to look more grown up baby now rather than like a newborn baby    

I think he looks more like your DH in the eyes now he is growing up than he did when he was teeny tiny, he looked more like you before on his earlier pics     Bless him!


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen - So glad that they've managed to put your mind at rest about the induction. Don't worry about the 'me' posts, its so normal to be worried especially at this stage - i ended up just shutting myself off for my whole pregnancy and not wanting to talk about it with anyone because i couldn't believe i was pregnant and was convinced something was going to go wrong. Everything will be fine hun and at the weekend you will have your gorgeous little boy.

Right must go and sort tea whilst L & J are quietly watching Space Pirates - they absolutely love it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Sorry not been on for a bit, as soon as I log on someone turns up or Alex starts yelling! Have been trying to keep up with you all though.

Karen ~ Mr Podge is well and truly snug in there then! I'm pleased your monitoring sessions have gone well (when bubs woke up!) and omg you have a date for your induction! Can't believe by the end of the weekend you will be holding your beautiful baby boy, I'm so excited for you. I know it's only natural to have fears at the minute but try and keep thinking positive thoughts and you'll be just fine.  And yes, get lots of nice snacks - and some for dh, although Jonathan never ate a bean all day - he says it was through excitement (I say it was pure fear more like! )

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac? I'm not on ******** but I need to see pictures of the little man! If you gt a minute will you email them to me please? I have some of Alex I can sent to you too.  Yeah Alex is on colief at the minute, think it's made a bit of difference but thinking of switching to gripe water, heard it's quite good. Think he's just a windy baby!  How did the decorating go? What colours have you gone for?

Sally ~ Hello you busy bee, How are things with you? Work still busy as ever?

Nicola ~ How are you? No, haven't started Crimbo shopping yet, best get a shifty on - the time is going so quickly. Think I might do a lot of it online this year. How about you? Do you have a lot to buy for?

Hi Tiny  ~ How are things with you hun?

Hi Leanne ~ How are Lola and Jayden?

Hi T.Q ~ Hope Maisie and Lily are better. 

Not much to report at this end. Days seem to be going so quickly. We've just rang Care to see if we can take Alex in. Going 2 weeks today so that will be nice (and weird!) to see everyone again. 

Lots of love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy  

Will email you some pics tonight, and yes please I would love to see some pics of Alex   

Decorating is going fine, it will be finished tomorrow.  Have gone for chocolate and blue      New blinds are being fitted on Saturday and then we can move back in  

I would definately recommend the Gripe Water it works miracles for Zac.

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Karen- glad you feel better about things now hun, will probably be on before but if i'm not best of luck for friday    

Katy- glad you are doing ok too hun. We do have a lot to buy for but have only got the adults little pressie's this year. We have 10 nieces and nephews   

Scooby, leanne, molly and tiny


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Girls 
Still here and waiting - 9 days late today - Mr Podge has been lively today but no twinges or contractions as yet. Just watched Working Girl on sky movies and scoffed jacket taties and icecream today to pass the time. 

DH is going to supermarket to get me some more snacks and some mags for the hospital on his way home from work  

Nicola - Only a week to your appointment, hope it goes ok for you.

Scooby - Our lounge is cream with choc and light blue accessories, I do like those colours together.  Hope decorating all going/gone well.

Katy - How nice taking Alex to visit Care. You have reminded me,  I must get some thank you cards ordered ready to send to Care with pics of the elusive Mr Podge and also to the day unit at the hospital for looking after me so well for the last 4 weeks.

Leanne -  Yes I know what you mean about the worries, it must have been especially hard for you with expecting twins as I'm sure that means double the pregnancy worries. 

Sally - What you been up to lately? Hope you are designing lots of nice healthy ready meals for me, I will need them soon when I have to sort out my pregnancy weight gain  

Tiny - Hi deary, how are you doing? 

TQ - Hope you and your girlies are all well 

Bye for now 
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Omg Zac is absolutely gorgeous, yeah he is looking so grown up now! I think he looks like dh more round the eyes but I can definately see you there. So cute! Well, I have sent you some pics of Alex but I'm not really sure what happened but I ended up having to send you 3 emails, so I aplologise for taking up half your inbox - I'm a bit dense with things like that!  Let me know if you get them. 

Karen ~ Sounds like you've had a nice relaxing day. Glad Mr Podge is being nice and lively. What snacks you taking to hossie then? I'd stock your fridge up with chocolate and lucosade for when you get home too. Thats all I lived on for the first 2 weeks, lots of caffeine! 

Nicola ~ How are you? I'm not surprised you only get small pressies for adults with all them nieces and nephews to buy for! That's got to work out expensive.  We said we'll just buy Alex one present (if we can resist!) this year with him being so tiny and everyone else spoiling him - and make up for it next year. 

lots of love. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya, just a quickie tonite

Karen- are you ok hun, you geting fedup yet?

Katy- hiya, its not cheap no, but i love buying pressies for people. Think that it takes the mess though that thy can have that many kids (dh's 2 sisters have 7 between them) and we can't have 1   

hi everyone else   
Can't post much tonite as got a killer a/f and have to keep walking around     

Take care

nicola x xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nicola - You poor thing having to buy all those pressies - I am lucky in that I am the oldest child in my family and DH is an only child so we are having the first baby in the family and don't have to buy any other kiddies christmas pressies (except we each have a godchild to buy for) so I think Mr Podge will be spoilt rotten.  We also have a deal in my family to only spend a small amount like £15 on each adult at christmas because we all end up leaving our pressies in the bags for the rest of the year anyway!!! On a bad note I am turning 35 this christmas    But will be so nice to have Mr Podge, all being well you will have your own Mr or Miss Podge here or well on the way for next christmas  

Katy - Would love to see some pics of Alex, could you email to me please? Let me know if you don't have my email address. DH has brought my hospital snacks - capri-sun drinks, water (I hate lucosade!), bread sticks, doritos, jars of dips, mini choccy bars, fruit pastilles and jelly babies    yummy - plus 4 magazines - should keep me busy along with my 2 books - just in case the induction fails or takes a few days.  I promise not to eat and read them before Friday!  We're gonna buy Mr Podge a play gym mat thingy for his chrissy pressie.


Hi to Scooby, Leanne, Tiny, Sally, TQ 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Still here - will pop on tomorrow if am still around and then into hossie at 5pm 
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Sorry but haven't got the pics can you resend them 

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a quickie,

Karen - Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. You'll have Mr Podge in your arms before you know it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~  today, hope Mr Podge makes a speedy arrival into this world  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen ~ Wishing you lots of luck. Can't wait to hear your wonderful news hun!  Your precious bundle will be here very soon now!  You take good care and enjoy every minute of it. Sending lots of love to you both. xxx

Scoobs  ~ Hmm, will send those picies again!  

Love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you know Karen has text me, still no news Mr Podge is making her wait    

She has had 4 lots of gel and still no pains and cervix remains closed.  

Come on Mr Podge 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen - Your womb must be just too comfy, hope the little man puts in an appearance soon though. Thinking of you.

Big hi to everyone else.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Come on Mr Podge  
XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Come on Mr Podge - can't believe he is still in there!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

hope everyone is doing ok

Scooby- has there been any sign of Mr Podge yet do you know


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

nicola1x said:


> Scooby- has there been any sign of Mr Podge yet do you know


 still no news from Mr Podge


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oooh Mr Podge ya little tinker, c'mon out mummy (and us) can't wait to meet you!

Thinking of you Karen.    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* 

Sorry forgot to mention earlier I got your email and Alex is sooooooooooooooooo cute, especially in his little hoodie   

How are you both getting on 

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

OK, this is silly now, Mr Podge.....HURRY UP!!   

Karen - hope you are OK  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that Mr Podge is still firmly inside     Karen has now had 5 lots of gel and still nothing and her cervix is still shut.  She is going to be asking for c-section today as Mr Podge is now 15 days overdue.

I think to sum it up Karen is extremely fed up and bored 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you know that Karen has been granted a C Section and is booked in for 9am tomorrow morning.

 to you all 

xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mr Podge - where are you?? can't believe no news still. 

Sounds like he will join the world tomorrow, hope it all goes well for Karen and nice and smoothly


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

sorry not been posting alot recently but have been thinking of you all.  We seem to lurch from one thing to the next here at the moment, I got struck down with gastroenteritis and have been really ill, have started to get over it now though.

I won't be posting for a while as I am going up to my parents for a little bit, give DH a break, and also to compose myself, I ended up having a mini melt down yesterday following my interview at work, and my parents luckily were here to pick me up, for the first time since the girls arrived I have finally admitted I need a little help and tlc myself, releasing all my emtions has left me feeling somewhat vulnerable and I just need some time to regain myself.

I will be thinking of you all.

Love to all.
TQ.xxxxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations Karen and DH on the safe arrival of Thomas Alexander!!

He is beautiful and I'm so happy for you.

Welcome to the world (at last!) little man.

      

xxxxx​


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen,                                                                                                                                                                           Massive congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous little boy, he is a real stunner. Well done hunnie  

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

TQ - So sorry to hear that you're having a hard time at the moment hun. Its mighty hard work looking after 2, and you've had so much to deal with what with them coming early and then you being poorly. I bet you're doing a fab job though and you're the best mummy those little girls could ever wish for. You get yourself some rest hun, you'll feel so much better afterwards. Thinking of you and sending big hugs  .

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO KAREN & DH!!

WELCOME TO THE WORLD THOMAS ALEXANDER

       

LOTS OF LOVE

SALLY
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen & David

 * ​
​
*Congratulations on the safe arrival of Thomas Alexander

He is gorgeous

x x x  * ​


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

CONRATULATIONS KAREN  

sorry , don't know how to put big pictures in etc....   

Hope evryone else is doing ok

TQ- hope you get some rest soon and feel better hun   

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

CONGRATS KAREN AND DH - not seen any pics but big congratulations that your son has finally arrived. 

TQ - sorry you are having a tough time  , my sister has twins and they are very hard work, enjoy some TLC 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

How is everyone?

Karen  ~ Congrats again.  Hope you are recovering well and are soon home with baby Thomas. Can't wait to hear more about him.  Big kisses for him. xxx

Scooby ~ How are you and Master Zac? We are doing ok, Alex still has a poorly tum - think he has reflux,  just changed his bottles and swapped to comfort milk so we'll see how he gets on. Just got his appt through for his first jabs aaargh! How did Zac get on with his? We'll have to meet up soon!  

T.Q  ~ Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Hope you get some rest and time for yourself and are feeling better soon. Big hug. 

Hi Tiny ~ How are you? How's things at school? I always found this half term really hectic in the run up to Christmas - good fun too though. 

Nicola  ~ How are you doing hun?

Sally  ~ How are you? What you up to this weekend?

Leanne  ~ How are you and Lola and Jayden?

Not much to report this end. Alex is struggling with his tum bless him, but he has started smiling for the first time which makes all the grumbles worthwhile! Taking him to Care on tues to see everyone so looking forward to that.

Did everyone have snow this morning. We got some earlier, got really excited but it didn't settle. 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi - did you miss me?  

Aaaarrrgghh I am so happy I can't stop crying - Thomas is perfect and so hungry and bossy that my (.)(.) are ready to drop off  
He is asleep now in his pram looking like a little angel. This is the first time I've managed to get on here since I came home on Friday night. We are waiting for pizza to be delivered. 

C-section was fine, felt really bad the first day cos had catheter and drip and stuff and then better every day since then, just a little bit stiff and sore now and scar been checked this morning and looking good so recovering well. I took the right decision in asking for the c-section when I did as my notes from the op said that my placenta was in quite bad condition when they took it out, it could have failed at any time. 

Well pizza here now so best eat it before he wakes up again and I will be back on again as soon as Master Thomas allows it! 

Hello to Scooby, Katy, Sally, Leanne, TQ, Nicola, Tiny, anyone I have missed and thanks for your support. 
Hugs to TQ - sorry you are having a hard time 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one whilst Dave has gone for the Chinese  Just been wrapping some Christmas pressies for relatives that are popping over this week, it still seems toooooooooooooo early 

We are all fine here got the HV coming out tomorrow to discuss weaning, not sure why at 3 months but hey  Zac has also got his jabs on Wednesday so not looking forward to that 

Karen ~ How are you finding the breastfeeding  Sounds like you made the right decision to have him when you did, I don't think he was going to budge at all do you  I know the feeling regarding the tears you just look at him and cry  I was the same ~ hormones hey   How is his sleeping going 

Katy ~  Have they given you any gaviscon for his reflux  Zac was fine with the first lot of jabs, didn't affect him at all the only thing I noticed is that he slept for longer in the afternoon, not sure if it was related at all. Yes would love to meet up when your free 

We have started the dreamfeed which for the past 2 nights has been going well, he has been waking up between 3 & 4 for a feed so not to bad although we do have about an hour where we have "chatting" so its just dummy in a few times then he goes back to sleep  

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

Thomas seems to give me a nice long rest around this time after his afternoon feed, he is in his carrycot again looking scrummy. I should be using this time to sleep not mooching about on here! 

Scooby - Breastfeeding is going brill thanks, better than I could have hoped. I am lucky that he is was very greedy from the first hour and he latches on quite easily so he got my milk going. The first couple of nights were so hard as couldn't get out of bed after the op (had to buzz midwives to move him about)and he wanted colostrum every hour because it wasn't filling him at all, but my proper milk came in on Saturday with no pain for me luckily, just lots of leakage and a fullness feeling. Meals are now lasting him a bit longer plus his nappies have gone nice and mustardy    I just have to be careful with positions for feeding as my (.)(.) are now size G and each one is twice as big as his perfect little head so have to make a gap for his nose sometimes    There will be no way on earth for me to breastfeed discreetly.  He seems to sleep for 3 hours at a time through the day and 2 hours at a time through the night.  He hates being put in his crib and always wants to sleep on one of us. I hope Zac is ok with his jabs and all goes well with the HV.  

Katy - Hope Alex is ok.  How is his tum?  So you are taking him to Care tomorrow? Have a nice time showing him off.  I'd love to meet up with you and Scooby at some point as would be great if Alex, Zac and Thomas could be little pals!  I'm not allowed to drive for 6 weeks though so feel free to get together without me and I will join you next time. 

I feel like I have been away for ages,  Sally,  Tiny,  Nicola, Leanne,  what are you guys up to? 

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ It sounds like you are both doing brilliantly   We had the same problem with Zac and that he preferred sleeping on one of us which is really hard when your so tired yourself. Couple of things we tried was putting a hot water bottle in his basket to warm it before putting him in there and also if you roll up a muslin and put some of your breastmilk on it and then wrap it round the top of his head so he still feels enclosed 

Try to rest as much as you can

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiy a ladies

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Just a quickie today to say hi really

take care

nicola x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as Lola is being a little tinker and won't settle for Jamey - she's a right little mummy's girl, think shes got seperation issues though as she now cries if anyone else so much as looks at her.

Karen - So good to hear that everything is going well for you and that Thomas is such a good baby. Hope you're recovering well from the c-section, i found getting up and down off the sofa the most painful. Sounds like you definitely did the right thing getting him out when you did.

Scooby - Hope Zac is ok with his jabs tomorrow, it breaks your heart doesn't it when they start screaming after being jabbed - i was almost crying my eyes out and Jamey couldn't even watch.

Katy - Did you take Alex over to Care today? Hope the poor little thing is a bit better with his tummy bless him.

Nicola - Hiya hun, how are you doing? Do you know when your op is going to be yet?

Hello to Sally and Tiny as well, hope you're both ok.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Hope Lola settles for him  I got Dave to put Zac to bed tonight as I nearly always do it and didn't want to start causing problems later on. He did play up a tiny bit but Dave got him down no probs, which I am grateful for. Thanks am sure it will be OK but am just dreading it tomorrow, I forgot Jamey can't stand needles can he 

Karen ~ How have you and Thomas been today 

Katy  ~ Have you managed to get Alex any medication for his reflux 

 Nicola ~ How you doing 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya dearies 

Scooby - thanks for advice re putting bubs down in crib, I will definitely try those tips tonight. Last night was soooo hard, every time I fed him he fell asleep on me straight away and when I tried to put him down he woke and demanded more food (absolutely screaming and rooting) and I ended up feeding him for about 5 solid hours until I was crying and almost unconscious I was so tired. He has been fine again today though. Just wonder what tonight has in store. 

Leanne - Yes I find the hardest thing getting on and off the sofa too and also getting out of and turning over in bed kills. I had been looking forward to sleeping in all sorts of positions once my bump was gone but that was not to be!  

Nicola - I never found out how you got on with your appointment with the consultant, how did it go and have you got any timescales for your op? 

Hi Katy  - Would love to hear how your visit to Care went.

Hi Sally, Tiny 

Anyway must go for now, Stargate Atlantis is starting...
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Have sent you a PM hun 

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya, was just a quickie today as you are all mumsie's now and i didn't think you would want me moaning on at you, but you asked   

Leanne- Lola is definately a mummies girl then, that sounds so sweet.

Karen-   that sound so exhausting, bet you are shattered hun. The appointment went well thankyou. I have been put on 3 month course of zoladex. Will shut down my ovaries so hopefully won't get an a/f for a while    

Scooby- Hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow hun. Not doing too bad thankyou. Keep    alot!!! Think it might be the zoladex and all the thoughts of the op getting to me. 

I have my op on the 26th of january. Seems ages away but at least we can enjoy xmas and hubby can't have the 1st 2 week off in january so has worked out ok. Is just more waiting around. We are looking at april/may time before we can start ivf now. 

Take care

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Karen ~ so nice to hear from you. Thomas sounds adorable - and likes his milk then!  How are you both today? Hope you're ok and managing to get some sleep when he does. I know that was the worst thing at first - the sleepless nights and the tiredness is just so overwhelming. I too cried a few nights and got really snappy with Jonathan when Alex woke at 2am every night. But it does get easier (or we just get used to it ) I'm still up in the night with Alex, and find myself panicking if I haven't heard from him in a while! Hope the tips from Scooby help, and you can get him down in his crib. Sending you both big hugs. 

Scooby  ~ How is Zac after his injections? Hope it wasn't too heartbreaking to watch.  How did the hv visit go the other day? Has she got you weening then?!! Alex is doing ok, hasn't got any medicine yet, we took him for some cranial sacral therapy on Monday (like a really gentle head massage with an osteopath) some friends recommended it and it was great - she knew exactly what was wrong with him just by placing her hands on his head.  She then put her hands on various places on his head as he lay there looking all around. Was fab - he slept for 8 hours that night!!  I would definitely recommend if Zac ever has any problems, its really safe and relaxing for them.  Now we need to sort out a date to meet up! The next 2 weeks are a bit manic, but anytime after that is fine, Do you want to do a weekend or a weekday? 

Nicola ~ How are you today? No more af's for a while woo hoo! Glad you've got an appt through for your op. At least yo can enjoy Christmas, have a few drinks and chill out.  How's the Christmas shopping going? 

Leanne ~ How are you and your babies today? Did Jamey manage to settle Lola?

T.Q  ~ Hope you're ok and getting some TLC.

Hello Sally, tiny, how are you?

The visit to Care went really well, my gosh it was so strange returning after all this time - with a baby! It was lovely seeing all the nurses again, they all fussed over him even though he slept through it, only started squawking as we were leaving! Took a picture in for the baby board too. I said that we had all kept in touch and become good friends and they remembered you all and asked how you were all doing which was really nice. 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy

He was a brave little man this morning and only cried a tiny bit otherwise I think I would have started  No we haven't started weaning yet the HV comes to discuss it at 3 months but they recommend you don't do anything till 6 months so why not come nearer 6 months  

The next 2 weeks for me are a bit mad but after that we are fine apart from Tuesday's. Would prefer a weekday if that's OK with you  Karen, I know its probably too soon but if you fancy a coffee then let us know.

I have heard about the Cranial Osteopath its supposed to be really good for colic etc so  for your little man. Do you have to keep going back 

Karen ~ How did last night go    to your (.)(.) 

Nicola ~ Ah please don't think we aren't interested we are and are all here to support you so please tell us about your appointments etc I know my memory is a bit like mush at the moment 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I know, I get a bit worried this board is turning into a baby club and that the ones who are yet to get their babies (but WILL    get them) may feel left out of that side of things but I hope that is not the case and we can be there for support so we all get to the same goal  

Scooby - thanks for pm I have answered you xxx  Yes would love to meet next time but not supposed to drive for 6 weeks so will skip it this time and hope to all meet up in the new year 

Katy - Glad the visit to Care went well. I will have to get my form in the post to tell them Thomas has been born and send em a pic and a thank you. 

Nicola - Sorry you are doing more waiting around, like you say at least you can have a christmas. We had a 6 month break between our 2 treatments and started again in Jan and was nice to have the christmas off without the worries before it all started again  

Off for a kip on the sofa now so love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one as think I am going to have an early night.

Karen ~ If you fancy a coffee then let me know and I can come to you  

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girlies  

Sorry i have not been on for ages, work has been so busy again & i have been away during the week  .

Have just had a quick read back - sounds like everyone is OK.

Karen & Thomas - Glad you are both home safe and well. Hope you are getting lots of rest after your c-section - that must be tough but i am sure everytime you look at him it all seems worth it  

Scooby & Zac - hope jabs went OK. Must be horrible to hear them cry. You all set for Christmas?

Katy & Alex - oooh that must have been so nice to take him back to Care to see all the nurse's.

Nicola - As Scooby says, please make sure you tell us what is going on so we can support you. I'm not doing treatment anymore - long story, but i will always be here to chat to you girls  

Leanne - Hope things are OK with you. Can't believe how old the twins are now!!

Well, i'd better be off to get myself some tea.
Karen / Katy / Scooby - if you are ever meeting up, would love to see all 3 babies together. Just let me know....if its in the week, can always sort some time off from work (i work enough hours, to get a few back   )

Chat soon
XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a flying visit, not had chance to read back, so I hope you are all well.

My time away did not work out as planned, as Maisie ended up in hospital, her viral infection flarred up again and she was quite poorly, felt sorry for my parents, as they were shattered, it took all 3 of us to cope with them both, mum and dad looked after lily whilst I sorted maisie.

Anyway best crack on ladies, so much to do.
Take care
Love to all  
TQ.xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya
Not managed to get on for a couple of days as we have actually ventured out with baby Thomas!  Went to the White Rose yesterday and also been out and about visiting family etc.

Me and Thomas were discharged by the midwife today as he now weighs 8 lb 3oz so he has put on 2oz as he was just under 8lb 1oz when he was born  I was so pleased he is doing ok on my milk because you can't tell what they are getting and he is permantly hungry    Over to the health visitor next week, she is coming a week tomorrow to see us. He slept 6 hours last night and 5 the night before so he is picking up a routine already bless him. I'm trying to feed him most of the day so he isn't as hungry at night and it seems to be working.

TQ - Sorry Maisie still poorly, it must be sooo difficult having 2 to look after. Hope you and your family ok. 

Sally -  I am fine now thanks, only 12 days and c-section more or less forgotten most of the time.  Would love to see you soon, lets sort something out. 

Scooby - Would be great if you could come for a coffee (or water as I don't like coffee   ) I have got lots of visitors booked this week, mainly ladies from work but if you are free one day next week I would love to see you. 

Katy - Would love to see you soon too.  If anyone wants to come to mine please feel free, my house is a bit of a mess at the mo though as neither of us have had much time to clean up in the last couple of weeks (I wonder why!?) but I am sure I will get round to cleaning up soon.

Nicola -Make sure you keep us updated on your treatment won't you. It's not moaning on silly xxx What plans have you got for christmas?

Bye for now
K
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Karen- sounds like you are leading Thomas in the right direction by teaching him how to shop   
Am not doing too bad thankyou. Was going to see the doc today about feeling down all the time but cancelled it as didn't like the doc i was going to be seeing and they couldn't put me in with anyone else. Have got an appt next week with a nice lady doc. Have been doing loads of xmas shopping. 

We go to DH's mums for xmas day. We have done for the last 15years and can't change it can we!!     I do enjoy it though, just the usual questions from distant relatives that pop in as you all probably got too. "when are you going to have kids"etc....

What are you doing for xmas?

TQ- sorry Maisie is still poorly hun. Hope she gets better real soon  

Molly- Thanks hun. Hope you are doing ok

Leanne, Scooby and Katy- hope you and babies are all doing ok. You doing anything nice for xmas

Take care

nicola x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies hope you are well.

I have never sussed how to post pics, so I pasted the links to my albums on ******** if you fancy taking a peek.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=58650&l=eff20&id=696751560

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=64863&l=9510b&id=696751560

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=64867&l=ff4e5&id=696751560

Love to you all

/links
Hannah.
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw TQ the twins are gorgeous - I have sent you a friend request on ********

Christmas - we are popping to the in-laws for christmas dinner and visiting rest of the family on other days. Planning to put the tree up this weekend. 

We went for sunday dinner to the in-laws this week though and Thomas did nothing but eat all the way through, I managed to wolf my dinner down in 5 mins in between boobs.  That day he ate from 6pm to 12pm and my poor nipples felt like they had been burnt off    I half expect he'll do the same when we try to eat christmas dinner the greedy muncher.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Wow he really likes his milk   Are you doing OK 

Katy ~ How are you and Alex getting on 

Leanne ~ Hope you and the twins are OK. Are they feeling better 

TQ ~ Love the pics 

Sally  ~ I hope you are OK and not working too hard 

Nicola ~ 

We are doing OK although I think Zac is starting to teeth so a few tears here 

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not been on for a bit, having a rough time with Alex's tummy (reflux) the doc has prescribed gaviscon for it, but as he is on a special stay down milk - he cant have it.  He's pretty grumpy with it, and it affects his sleep to, as when he lies down although we prop him up the acid travels up to his throat, then he chokes and gags on it, swallows it back and then screams as it burns him.  We are both exhausted. The docs say it will improve we he starts on solids, ... cant wait! The good thing is, he's putting on weight, got him weighed earlier, he's nearly 14lb!

How is everyone doing then?

Karen  ~ Been thinking of you and Thomas.  How are you both doing? Yeah he definately likes his milk!   Have you had him weighed recently? How is he doing on a night, is he sleeping any better for you?

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac doing? Sorry to hear he's teething and a bit grumpy, it's so nasty for them.. then they get a sore bottom and sores from dribbling too.  Sending him a big hug.  How's he doing at night time? Alex is roughly in a routine (but not in the day!) he falls asleep on daddy at about 9 after his bottle and bath, then I dream feed him at 12ish, he'll then sleep through til 6ish, and after another bottle can usually get another 2 hours out of him (reflux permitting ) so not too bad. Is Zac in a routine at all?

Nicola  ~ Hey hun how are you? Did you get to see the doc? Sounds like you are all shopped out! I really need to get organised. Have got the tree up though! 

T.Q  ~ Ooh your babies are gorgeous. So cute! How are you all doing?

Hi Sally ~ How are you? You busy working away? Any new meals coming out in the New Year that you can tell us about? 

Hi Leanne  ~ How are you? How are Lola and Jayden doing?

Hi Tiny  ~ Hope things aren't too hectic for you at school and you're enjoing all those Chrismas concerts and parties! 

Chat soon. 

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Girls  

Been quite quiet on here - guess you must all be busy  

Katy - Sorry to hear Alex is having a hard time. Its horrible when you know that they are in pain isn't it. Both my little God daughters had something similar and it was horrible for me to watch, so sure it must be heartbreaking for you - hope he (and you) feel better soon  

Scooby - Same message to you and Zac! Hope he feels better soon  

Karen - How you doing? Thomas still feeding well  ::   Hope you are feeling OK as well.

TQ - Your girls are gorgeous  

Hi to everyone else - Tiny, Nicola & Leanne  

Well, I'm ok, very busy with work things. Still at work actually!!!! 
Are you all sorted for Christmas then??

Well, i'd better go now, hope everyone is OK?

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Ah that sounds nasty what Alex has got  Is there anything they can do  Waiting till he is on solids is a fair way off  Zac is doing good, he is in a routine of sorts he currently feeds every 3 hours although will be moving to 4 hourly feeds in the next few weeks. He has a couple of naps during the day and then goes down anywhere between 5.15 and 6.30 and sleeps through till about 2-3 has a feed then goes till 7. I do dreamfeed him but alot earlier than you   I couldn't stay up till 12 to feed him 

Karen ~ How are you and Thomas doing  I think we will have to do coffee after Christmas now I just don't know where the time goes 

Sally ~ How are you and DH doing  Is work still really busy for you 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Sorry I have been missing, all the days have blurred into one because Thomas will not sleep at all through the day and just wants to feed all day long. He can feed on both boobs for an hour each 3 times in a row and still want more!! He is definitely growing though so he must need it.  This is the first chance I've had to get on line for any decent length of time.  I can't go out anywhere as he has to eat all day so it's not like I can pop out for lunch and give him a quick feed. I've just started expressing to try and get a break but he drinks so much it's hard to find any spare milk - I express on one boob while he is on the other but then he wants the other boob and then an hour later the first one again. I've rang la leche league and they say he is just a needy hungry baby maybe due to him being so late, he may have been a bit short on food for the last few weeks while in the womb, and to keep feeding him as much as he likes.

Hope you are all ok and that you are all ready for christmas (I'm not!).

Would be lovely to have a meet up in the new year once I can drive again, I am going stir crazy stuck in the house, but have had lots of visitors and helpers calling in while I am tied to my sofa with my gorgeous Thomas.  

Sorry that Alex is under the weather Katy  
Bye for now
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one  have been having some teary days recently, sure its just hormones 

Karen ~ Wow he really does like his milk   Its so hard to begin with I remember thinking that I would be stuck indoors as he just wanted to feed all the time. Now we have days where it feels like he hardly eats and that worries me as he won't be gaining the weight but the HV is fab  Will definately meet up in the New Year 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw I'm a bit teary too Scooby, especially when health visitor came today and said Thomas is now only 8 lb 5.5oz after all that feeding he has only put on 4.5oz in 27 days      They are weighing him again next week....I am THAT close to supplementing him with formula  

It's good to hear that Zac went through a similar phase though and is now not as hungry


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Argh Karen  no wonder your upset, did she give you any indication why he only put on that when he is feeding for England, Scotland Wales and Ireland 

Don't give up hun, I know how much you want to breastfeed, it will get easier 

I had Zac weighed today and he is now 12lb 14oz  

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

No she is just weighing him weekly but I can't wait around that long to see what happens I am too worried about starving him, I called breastfeeding peer support lady and she talked lots of sense. She gave lots of suggestions but quickest and easiest one was to go ahead and supplement with formula once or twice a day.  She says he just sounds like a very hungry baby and she used to have one like that (she has 5 kids), and that he may just be a slow weight gainer and have a fast metabolism as he has enough dirty and wet nappies so as not to worry, but purely for my own peace of mind to consider supplementing him as that is probably what health visitor will suggest if he doesn't gain faster anyway.  So I have given him formula for tea 2 days now and continued to breastfeed the rest of the time. He demolished his formula, 4oz first day and 7oz today! and was so quiet, happy and sleepy after.  I also gave him some infacol and he has been like a different boy today, slept loads and hardly cried. I feel so awful like he has been unhappy and starving    His arms and legs looked so skinny.


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Big hugs needed I think  

Think I need a hug myself! Alex's reflux is so bad we ended up in hospital on friday.  He kept choking and gagging and stopped breathing for a few seconds a couple of times. It was absoulely terrifying.  He was admitted to the childrens ward and seen by the paediatrition who said the reflux (stomach acid) was coming up into his throat and as he coughed it was going down the wrong way causing him to gasp for air poor thing.  The paediatrition prescribed some strong medicine to be taken with gaviscon and we've got an appt to see him again in 3 weeks. At least its being treated now instead of the gp just saying he will grow out of it!  Think I'm going grey, all this worrying!

Karen  ~ How are you hun? Don't feel bad about supplementing with formula. The little man's still getting mummy milk, he just enjoys a little top up at teatime!  Glad you got lots of advice from the breastfeeding support lady - like she says he is probably a very hungry baby with a fast metobolism,. He will soon catch up with his weight gain. It is a worry though isn't it - we're at the other end of the scale (no pun intended! ) They said at the hospital that we are over feeding Alex  He loves his milk despite his reflux and now weighs over 14lb. They are cutting his milk intake by 3oz each bottle, but the poor thing thinks I'm starving him! 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac doing? I know what you mean about the tears, I've certainly had a few over the last couple of weeks too, think its very common, bloomin hormones  How's Zac with his teething, has any teeth come through yet? If you meet up with karen in the new year, is there room for one more? Don't know where the times going, but would love to see you all soon. 

Hi Sally~ Can't believe the time you were still at work! Hope you get a nice rest at Christmas! What have you got planned?

Hi Nicola, T.Q, Leanne, Tiny, Hope you're all well. 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a quick visit from me as on way to bed, just finished online christmas shopping as gave real shopping up as a bad job!

Katy     How awful that must have been so scary for you, poor Alex

Love to Scooby

Love to Sally, TQ, Leanne, Nicola, Tiny, anyone I have missed 

Have a lovely christmas everyone if I don't get back on here before then xxx 

Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to stop by and say 
 to you all.

Thanks so much for your support over this year, it has been a hard year and hoping that 2009 brings me that BFP that I am dreaming off then I can join you with your little ones. Katy - it was nice with the concerts/plays/parties etc. - I enjoy Christmas at school but glad we are finished now! Need a rest.

I feel a bit out of place on here with most of you having your little babies - I wish you all the merriest of Christmasses and enjoy your first Christmas with your babies. I am still hoping that the NHS will fund another attempt via Care - we should hear soon, they held their meeting last week but we havne't heard as yet - why can't they just drop an email!

Nicola - how are things with you? When is your appointment?

Take care everyone, hope Alex is better now - what an awful time for you.

Lots of love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone   

Well, i just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of you  

Hope you all have a lovely time.

Lots of Love

Sally

XXXX

PS Here's lots of babydust for 2009......

                   

XXXXX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

To all my lovely friends on here.

Hope you all have a fab Christmas.​
More babydust for 2009...
                      

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

​
*Katy *  ~ OMG how awful for you and Alex  am so glad that you are being treated properly now, but its such a fright isn't it  Wow he is doing well on his milk he weighs more than Zac  Yes of course there is room for a little one or two when we meet up will arrange something in the New Year  

Karen ~ How are things with you and Thomas 

Sally   ~ Have a fantastic Christmas hun 

*Tiny  * ~ Please keep popping in and letting us know how your getting on and  you get your treatment and here's to a  in 2009  

We are doing OK Dave has had flu which I got and to add to it I have had this viral infection of sickness and diarrohea thats been going around so have been in bed since Sunday, only got up yesterday  It really hit me hard and had to start expressing off the milk to give to Zac as I was too weak to even hold him to feed him  it was very upsetting but  am on the mend now.

*Merry Christmas* and a *Happy New Year *   to you all and here's a sprinkling   for 2009

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone    Happy New Year  

Lots of love to you all  xxxxx

Baby dust to Tiny and Nicola and all those who need BFPs in 2009, hope it is your lucky year. 

Sorry you have been so ill Scooby   Hope to see you in the New Year along with Katy and Sally and anyone else who wants to join us.  Hope Alex is ok Katy xxx 


Thomas is fine thanks, 2 lovely nurses and a breastfeeding co-ordinator have been out to see us this week and can't find anything wrong with the breastfeeding technique and he has a healthy appearance and has good nappies so the slow weight gain is not too worrying to them but they were worried about his crying for more food so often (which they witnessed) and how it is wearing me out him feeding constantly as it is the only way to comfort him. 
He has put on another 3.5oz in 6 days so have I stopped supplementing with a formula feed as of yesterday and am back on breastfeeding only.  
They suspect acid reflux is causing him pain (which is worrying considering it is also causing Katy's baby Alex nasty problems) between feeds and he is using all his energy screaming and kicking because of the pain so is needing to feed again straight away to replace the energy and also to soothe himself. Poor baby. It does make sense with how he seems so unhappy so soon after his food and the only time he is happy is while feeding.  We are trying to hold him upright after feeds and various other things to see if it helps to start with and then may need medicine next week when they come back to see us. 

Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good Christmas and that Santa was good to you. 

Karen  ~ How are you and Thomas? Aww hope it's not reflux that Thomas has,  If it is though, the good thing is that bf is so much better for it than bottle, it's supposed to act as an antacid or something, and there are certain things you can cut out of your diet to help.  If you want any info on it just yell, I gathered loads of good advice after speaking to the paediatricians at the hospital. Alex is still struggling but his medicines are helping him a bit, he's more settled and happy now. Let me know how you get on. xxx How was Christmas then? Did you manage to get your Christmas dinner?!

Scooby ~ aww you poor thing, one virus is bad enough, but getting flu as well!  and just before Christmas! Hope you feel better and that you had great first Christmas with Zac. Did he get lots of pressies? We were in Leeds for Christmas day, then with my family on boxing day and Alex got some lovely pressies toys and clothes, he's a lucky boy. 

Sally  ~ How are you? Hope you've got some time off and are having a good rest! Is January a busy time for you, any new meals coming out? I really need to start my diet, although just been to Waitrose and got loads of nice goodies so it'll have to wait for another week! 

Tiny ~ Hope you're enjoying the hols and relaxing after all the mayhem of last term! Like Scooby says please keep in touch and let us know how you are.  Have you heard anything yet?

Hi Nicola, T.Q, Leanne  ~ Hope you're all well.

Everything ok here, Alex is a bit better now he has his medicines, although he has decided he doesn't want to sleep in his moses in the day he wants to be held, and screams blue murder if we put him down, (he's got a real temper on him - daddy! ) daddy back at work tomorrow so think I'm gonna be in for a right time of it! 

Chat soon,

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a good xmas

Katy- hope everything goes ok for you with dh going back to work. My youngest nephew is a real little mummies boy. If his mum isn't in the room then he cries his heart out. 

Tiny- hope your ok hun. You had any news yet about your possible next tx?
My op is on the 26th of jan, not long now and i am scared stiff. 
Then have to wait a few months and we can try tx again.

Karen, scooby, leanne and molly-   hope you are all doing ok

Had a good xmas my end, till my auntie announced my cousin was pregnant. I know everyone deserves it but just though it could have waited a little bit, especially as everyone already knew anyway apart from, myself and my dh and my sister.

Take care and hope you have a nice new year.

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Hope you had a lovely christmas and happy new year to you all xxx 

Good news for us today, Thomas was weighed and has gained 9oz this week so has almost caught up on the slow weight gain from the previous couple of weeks. He has had a much better week following tips for reflux that the health visitor and breastfeeding lady gave us.  He had a couple of bad days over christmas but on the whole a much better week. He has a bit of colic as well as things are worse on an evening so we are working on that too. 

Nicola - Sorry about the untimely announcement, we all know how you feel, I used to be really happy for friends who got pregnant but would go home and have a little cry that it wasn't me    but 2009 will be your year to make an announcement  xxx 

Katy - Hope Alex is doing ok, thanks for the offer of advice. Hope to see you both soon. David is off work for the rest of this week luckily but I am dreading him going back.

Scooby - Hope you are fully recovered. Just saw the pics of Zac on ******** and he is so gorgeous. I made a comment about his lovely big eyes and long eyelashes. I bought myself that dvd you recommended for christmas, that doc is so nice and it was really good although only watched it yesterday so not had time to put it into practice yet! 

Sally - Hope you had a great Christmas and that you behaved yourself (I'm sure you didn't!   ) 

Tiny - Babydust for 2009, here's wishing you can be making a happy announcement too in the coming year.  

Love to TQ and Leanne and your lovely babies and happy new year to you xxx 


Well it was my birthday on Saturday (35!!! Boooo hooo)  and we managed to go out without Thomas for the first time. My mum and stepdad came round and babysat and I managed to express some extra milk for the 3 days prior to keep him fed for the time we were out. We only went out less than 2 hours as it happened because the italian was nice and empty so we scoffed a 3 course meal in that time. I missed him like mad but it did me the world of good. 

Bye for now
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry its just a flying visit as trying to defrost, been out for a long walk and its freezing out there  

Will be back later but if not



May 2009 fulfull all your dreams

x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!​
Wishing you all a very happy New Year.
May all your dreams come true in 2009.
xxxxxxx​


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Mornong ladies

just a quickie as got to get dh up form work

HAPPY NEW YEAR

tAKE CARE

NICOLA X X


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you....  

Just cooking my tea before i go swimming (so its ready for when i get back) - so will have to be quick.

Hope you are all OK & have had a nice time over the past couple of weeks.

No rest for me - i have stuff launching tomorrow so have to be up at 4.30am      Mad i know, but at least it keeps me busy  

Will try and get on over the weekend to do some personals...

Love to all

Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Sally - Hope you had a great Christmas and that you behaved yourself (I'm sure you didn't!  )


Meant to say when i was on yesterday....... does getting in at 3.50am from my work do count as "behaving myself"??!!!!! 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally - Hope you had a great Christmas and that you behaved yourself (I'm sure you didn't!  )
> ...


Er NO but well done


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy & Sally  ~ I have text you both this afty but just incase you haven't got it I am going to see Karen on Tuesday if either of you fancy meeting up  

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - have just PM'd you, but it says your inbox is full!!

Hi to everyone else  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - have just PM'd you, but it says your inbox is full!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else
> 
> XX


Its not full    But I did get a PM from you 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Bit quiet on here, hope you are all ok, nothing much to tell you except have had a brilliant 3 days with Thomas, his colic medicine seems to making a world of difference and he is smiling at me all the time now. It makes me cry he looks so cute.

Hope you are all sticking to your new year resolutions if you have made any.

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Just a flying visit I am afraid, I have two little girls that are full of cold, eyes, and noses running like there is no tomorrow, they have been to the doctors, who prescribed nasal drops and ibroprfen(sp) but sticking to calpol, just one dose each evening, it knocks them both out, we only give them 2.5mls, I know it helps but I can't settle once I given it them, always fear something bad will happen, lily does'nt swollow much probably only gets 0.1ml as she spits it all back out, little monkey.

Anyway, need to go and sort the girls washing, off to the hair dressers to get my mop chopped and dyed tomorrow, when pregnant I went very dark, I thought it looked nice, but my SIL told me over christmas that dark hair aged me drastically and to get it lightened, I was blonde before the girls, now almost dark brown  

Oh did something really daft earlier I ran upstairs to gop to loo, ended up slipping on the floor and dropped my mobile and landline down the loo    both are currently drying out on the radiator  that they work by the morning.
I hope you are all well. 
Hopefully will get on over the weekend and attempt some personals.
Love to all
Hannah.xx


----------



## Very.Clever.Ladybird (Jan 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

I've posted a topic in Yorkshire too, so I hope you don't mind me joing/asking on your thread  

We're serously considering tx at Sheffield Care. We're happy to egg share if suitable, and would be paying private.
Does anyone have any opinions on their quality of service etc that you can pass on to a rookie?

How fast were you treated etc?
How many cycles have you had and were they successful?

Anybody been treated there after an ectopic with one remaining (damaged) tube left? (long shot I know!)

thanks a million, Heidi x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

VCL ~ Can't possibly type the whole thing    Welcome to the thread 

We have had one tx at Sheffield and it worked but unfortunately was a blighed ovum so I m/c but we were booked in there for another tx when our funding came through so we had our last cycle at LGI where our little boy was the result  

I can only sing the praises of Sheffield and we will be going back there for more tx when the time is right   The nurses there are fab and Dr Shaker is such a nice pleasant understanding man, I cannot recommend him enough.

If you have any other questions please shout.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome vcl
trying to type with both sleeping baby and sleeping giant cat on my knee! excuse no capital letters

care sheffield are brill
we started next poss cycle after our first appointment as we didn't need any more tests and our notes had been transferred
our first cycle didn't work but no problems so just bad luck i think
we waited 6 months to recover emotionally and financially and tried again and this time it worked and we have our gorgeous boy almost 8 weeks old
i can't recommend them enough
doc shaker and all the nurses are so nice

hope you stick around and join this board as we are short of newbies on here!
good luck and let us know if you have any questions

hi everyone, will be back when have more arms free as typing left handed hurts after a bit  
love karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello lovlies,

Feels like ages since I've been on, just dont know where the time is going! 

Hope everybody is well.

VCL  ~ Hello and welcome! I can only agree with Karen and Scooby ~ Sheffield are great.  I had 3 cycles at Jimmy's under Mrs Sharma - all bfn.  We decided to look at another clinic, and after lots of recommendations we decided on Care. Our first attempt was successful, and I now have a 3 month old baby boy.  Dr Shaker is lovely, as are the nurses and the whole environment is much more relaxed than a hospital clinic. You will be well looked after if you decide to go there. Any Q's just ask. 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac doing? Bet he's getting big now, what does he weigh? Taking Alex to get weighed tomorrow, dread to think what the porker weighs now!  Hope you had a lovely time with Karen and Thomas. Sorry I couldn't make it, hope to see you soon...Maybe at Sally's. 

Karen ~ Hows you and little Thomas doing? Bet it was lovely to see Scooby and Zac, What did Thomas and Zac make of each other?! I had a friend pop round earlier with her baby - same age as Alex, it was hilarious watching them look at each other, then when one cried it set the other one off! Glad to hear that Thomas is a bit better, it's so awful watching them in pain. If you do want any help on the reflux info just shout!  Have p'md you.

Sally  ~ Hello lovlie how are you, have pm'd you, thank you so much for the invite for lunch, would love to come and see everyone thank you!  Just let me know dates etc.

T.Q ~ Sorry to hear that your babies have been poorly. Hope they are better now, and that your phones are working! 

Hi Nicola, Tiny, Leanne  ~ How are you all?

Not much to report this end, Alex's reflux is ok, but think he's teething now! He's drooling everywhere and stuffing his hands in his mouth constantly!

My New Years Resolution was to lose some weight!!! But I'm finding it hard to get motivated and would rather scoff a kitkat than attempt any exercise, although I do try and get out everyday with Alex, if that counts? Are anyone of you trying to lose weight after Christmas?

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ We had to cancel today  Zac woke up this morning sounding rather chesty and then it just got worse, we ended up on the phone to NHS Direct this morning as his temperature had rocketed  It has now come down but am sure its to do with his teeth and he has been very clingy and crying lots today 

We try and get out everyday for a walk in the morning normally takes me an hr 20 to do the walk and Zac normally sleeps for 1 hr 10 

Regarding Zac's weight last week he weighed 13lb 10oz  He is getting weighed tomorrow as we have a visit to the Paedtrician as he dropped off 2 centile lines and therefore we had to have a referral to get him checked over, don't even mention that it took 8 weeks to get the appointment  so that is tomorrow  Am sure he knows this as he has been feeding every 2 hours today and then had a 30 minute feed before bed   

Its hard to get motivated to lose weight after Christmas I had a packet of Maltesers for breakfast today   and have been picking at all the bits left over from Christmas will be glad when they are gone to be honest.

Karen ~ Thanks for your support today hun  Will see you both soon.

 to everyone else, must dash got a pile of ironing to do 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ aah, Sorry to hear the little man's not been too great.  Poor mite, is it his teeth?Hopefully they will pop through soon and give him some respite. Alex is at it too, we've given him Calpol when he was really bad, had a look this morning, no pearly whites yet.  Can take a while though can't it?

Didn't realise Zac had been reffered to a paediatrician, hope today goes well and his weight is ok, sounds like he's making up for it with his feeds last night!

We got Alex weighed earlier, he's 15lb 12oz. Little porker, but he has slowed down now we're not "overfeeding" him  

Yeah it's haard to get motivated in this weather lol about the maltesers, glad its not just me who has chocolate for breakfast! 

Just going to make some healthy veg soup if baby stays asleep long enough, hopefully this will counteract the crisps and sausage roll I had for lunch!

Let us know how Zac gets on.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ He has a cold that would explain why he was a bit off colour yesterday  He did sleep through last night for 13 hours   had to wake them both up this morning otherwise we would never have made the appointment 

The appointment went well, the Paedtrician we saw couldn't really understand why we had been referred as she plotted his weight on another form ~ basically the form in the red book there is one for breastfeed babies and had he have been plotted on this then things would have been different. Basically he started off just above the 25th centile but in his red book they have him on the 50th and therefore we got referred as he dropped to the 9th but in reality he has only crossed over one centile, does that make sense 

Anyway she gave him the once over whilst we were there and said he is fine and some babies (especially breastfeed) don't always put on weight as quickly as formula fed babies so try not to worry  She was lovely and we asked lots of questions, even should we wean him early and she said definately not as there is no evidence that they need the food before 6 months so I am pleased with that as we want to hold off until 26 weeks 

How is Alex doing now your cutting out his feeds  Can he notice he is getting less 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Dearies
Love to Zac and Alex, hope Zac is feeling much better and that Alex's reflux is not too bad.

Scooby - Sorry about Zac's weight thing, Thomas had dropped 2 centiles which is why they were worried about him 3 weeks ago but he has gone growing crazy and gone back up to the correct line now in only 3 weeks, they grow in fits and starts don't they and worry us to death thinking we are starving them. I was crying my eyes out when he didn't gain as fast as he "should" at 5 weeks.  Hope your appointment goes ok though.  I think it helped Thomas when I started munching fresh cream cakes and best butter on the advice of a nice nurse who visited as I hadn't been eating enough (was a bit difficult to get myself any food when he was feeding 24 hours a day!) but cream cakes not helping my big fat backside or my arteries probably    He has put 1 pound 9 ounces on in 3 weeks though and is now 10lb 2 oz  

Katy - Feel like not spoken to you properly for ages, miss you! must be hard with Alex's reflux, hope you are ok. I'm sure we can take a drive to yours you know if you ever fancy some company (now I am driving again).  Talking of weight, I'm desperate to lose weight as feel a big fat hog but am not starting any diet until I finish breastfeeding. Just trying to go for a couple of long walks with Thomas every week in the meantime. I've still got 2 stones to lose to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight and that was too high to start with. 

Sally - Definitely would like to all get together at yours, just name the date, will be great to see everyone again.

Nicola, Tiny, TQ, Leanne, Heidi,  hello and love to you all xxx

We've got baby massage tomorrow morning (lovely health visitor arranged us a private class as I am on waiting list for next class and Thomas is hard to settle - think she felt sorry for me) and then me and Thomas have our 8 week GP check up in the afternoon.  Thomas has a small belly button hernia so am gonna get doc to take a look although health visitor says nothing to worry about as it can be pushed back in   

Anyway little boss hog is driving his daddy mad so off to feed him

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just seen your post Scooby, glad all is well with Zac.


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Me and my DH have just found out that we have funding to start IVF at Care Sheff. I am totally new to all this and was wondering if you have any advice on how we can prepare ourselves for treatment?

Thanx 
Kelly


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kelly and welcome! trying to think what we use to do in preparations for our ivf cycles... _Physically _ - It's worth taking a multivitamin - I took sanotogen prenatal which has got your folic acid in. I also took various vitamins/supplements throughout the cycle, I will have a think for you  Obviously cutting down/stopping drinking and smoking if you do will help your body, Eating as healthily as you can in the run up and during your treatment - there are certain foods at specific points during the cycle that are supposed to help.  Also some ladies try holistic therapies like reflexology/accupuncture which can be really beneficial. _Mentally_ I would say try and keep as positive as you can, and just each day (and injection!) at a time and make sure you have some support (we can help with that!) I hope that helps and if you have ay Q's just yell. 

Scooby ~ Really pleased that your appt went well and that all is well with Zac, why they didn't plot his weight on the breastfed one  Would've saved you the hassle and worry. What do you think to your hv's in general...mine are ok sometimes they waffle on about things that aren't relevent - like yesterday, one said I could start weaning Alex if I liked.   No thanks, not yet.  How is his cold today? Can he take anything for it? Wow sleping for 13 hours!! I'll have some of that!  I Zac still in his moses basket or in his proper cot? Alex is rapidly outgrowing his moses, but I keep putting off transfering him to cot. 

Karen  ~ Hi hun, yes we need to all need to get together and have a good catch up, it has been a while.  Yes you are welcome to come over anytime..just wasnt sure if it's too far for you? How is Thomas today, did he enjoy his baby massage? How did you get on at the 8 week check, did they say anything about the little hernia? Know what you mean about the weight - I've got just under 2 stone to lose, it's just so difficult, all those walks with our babes will be helping us though.

Hi to the rest of the gang.

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanx Katy   will probably have many more questions as tx starts. Looking at the posts on here though it seems I am in very good hands. Am extremely scared and excited at the same time.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Guys
Hope you are all keeping well

Just wanted to keep you updated as you have all been kind in asking us - we got the letter we were   for this week - have got funding for one more IVF at Care so we are very very pleased - though daunting to start it all again. It feels very unreal. Just waiting to hear about timescales and next steps. We have been even more lucky as they have a donor sperm match for us as well so hopefully things will move quite quickly. 

Kelly - welcome, it is nice to have someone on here also going through tx - it is great there are so many babies on the thread as it gives us lots of hope as Care are obviously getting great results but a bit 'lonely' going through the tx! Though lots of great advise and help and loads of support and encouragement (I really don't mean to offend anyone with that comment, you have all been great and so helpful   - going to stop digging myself deeper now - I am sure you understand what I mean , there is lots of baby talk and sometimes that is hard) . 
I have had 6 donor IUIs and 1 IVF - this will be my second - feel free to ask any questions if I can help at all.  Care have been great to us as well - we go to Sheffield and Nottingham (for egg collection and embryo transfer). 

Nicola - how are you at the moment. 

Hi Heidi

Hi Karen, Scooby, Sally

Hope I haven't missed anyone. 
Tiny xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Just a quickie from me as tea is nearly ready,

Kelly - Welcome hun, i think Katy gave you some brilliant advise so i don't have much to add but just wanted to wish you loads of good luck for your treatment. They are fab at Care and they get great results as well.

Tiny - Hiya hun, thats great news that you've got funding. Sending you loads of positive vibes for good luck in your treatment       . Don't worry hun, i'm sure you've not offended anyone either, we've all been there and know how hard it is to listen to other people talk about their babies. Sending you big hugs  .

Karen - Hope your baby massage class was good. Hope little Thomas' hernia will be ok, i think they're quite common aren't they in young babies.

Katy - I need to lose about 2 stone as well, and i've had 8 months to shift it but just love chocolate and crisps too much and can't be bothered to exercise  . Glad Alex is well, i was really worried when it came to switching my 2 from their moses baskets to their cots but they actually slept better once they were in their cots probably because they weren't bashing themselves on the edge of the basket anymore.

Scooby - Glad Zacs paed appointment went well, can't believe that the hv worried you unnecessarily - surely they must know that breastfed babies should be plotted on a different chart.

Sally - How are you doing hun? Have you got any nice holidays booked this year?

Nicola - Have you had your op to remove your cyst yet hun, hope you can get on with your treatment soon.

Nothing much interesting to report this end. L & J are getting so funny, always pinching each others dummys and babbling away to each other. Right must go, teas ready.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank u Tiny and everyone else (will try n make personals nxt time) for making me feel welcome   it is great to know that I have a place to come for sanctury and where people really understand what we are going through.

Am terrified about everything, with it being our first time, having a low pain threshold n not knowing what to expect I am sending myself round the  .  My dh is being fantastic but I am scared that he is pinning all his hopes on the treatment working first time. I am trying to keep   about everything but find it so hard sometimes. It seems like it has taken forever, for us to get to this stage and as we are unable to fund DIVF ourselves we are so reliant on NHS funding (which I am told u only get 2, if u are lucky!). 

Will try not to do too many me posts but with so many things buzzing round my head may not be able to help it sometimes.

Hope everything goes well with your tx Tiny 

Kelly x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Welcome to the thread, I followed Zita West before tx and during and tried to eat as healthy as possible. I also made sure that physically I was in the best possible physical shape and with no excess weight before tx, but that was just me. We also took various vitamin supplements. So if you have any other questions please feel free to ask.

Tiny ~ Great news on your letter   

Karen ~ How was massage 



katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ What do you think to your hv's in general...mine are ok sometimes they waffle on about things that aren't relevent - like yesterday, one said I could start weaning Alex if I liked. :


Katy  ~ My HV is lovely but we don't get to see her that much   Some of the others that run baby clinic on a Wednesday aren't very nice at all and talk to you like a piece of dirt 



katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ How is his cold today? Can he take anything for it? Wow sleping for 13 hours!! I'll have some of that!  I Zac still in his moses basket or in his proper cot? Alex is rapidly outgrowing his moses, but I keep putting off transfering him to cot.


He is still snotty and got a cough am  he will be over it in the next few days 

No we haven't put him in his cot yet, although for his daytime naps he does sleep in his cot but at night he is still in our room in his moses basket and yep there ain't much room left   We have bought a travelcot with a proper mattress but haven't got around to transferring him, we are waiting until he is over his cold then will do it 

Sally ~ How you doing hun  Hope your not working too hard but I guess you are   

Leanne ~ Chocolate is fab, I ended up having maltesters for breakfast the other morning  Will be so glad when the left over nuts and chocolates from Christmas have gone  There is just too much temptation  

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Scooby, we are very pleased and were very  , we didn't think they would. 

Kelly - every time I say I will get really healthy and eat well etc. but I don't seem to manage it, I do take various vits and will probably cut out wine now again - not been drinking lots but have been having a glass or so every weekend. I could do with losing a bit of weight and might try and eat more healthily, during tx I eat quite well and drink loads of water - trying to do that again now.  You are donor sperm as well? Have you a donor lined up? 

Tiny x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah we got a call from Care the other day asking us to choose from 2, we were sooo shocked as did not expect to hear anything until end of Feb. We selected one from the details given and dh rang them back (as I was at work) to let them know our choice and the day af arrived. Said that they would be in touch with us soon, it all seems abit sureal - which is why I have now plucked up the courage to start asking questions and hopefully bring some sanity to my crazy mind.

I have been reading posts from this thread and the Donor Sperm part 59, both are really useful  

Kelly x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Tiny  ~ Wondered how you were... Great news on you getting the letter, I'm really pleased for you, lots of    Like Leanne says, we've all been there and know just how hard it can be, especially when everyone around you has babies, but  soon you'll have a little bundle of your own to chat about!  I'm probably only 10 mins away from you across the bridge so if you ever want to meet up for a coffee we could 

Hi Kelly  ~ Hope you found the info helpful  I know what you mean about things buzzing round and feeling a bit  it's really overwhelming isn't it and there's so much to think about, but you'l be fine. Don't worry about "me" posts, post as much as you want, and we'll try and help you, or just listen if you want to have a grumble etc. Sending lots of   

Leanne  ~ How are Lola and Jayden today? How cute, they are at that lovely age where they really become their own little characters  Are they good for you? Glad they sleep wll in their cots, do they sleep through? Alex is good on a night, its just his daytime naps, he would rather sleep on me than go down, so we have a bit of a struggle somedays. 

Scooby ~ Hope Zac is feeling better, cant be much fun.  Is the travelcot so that Zac can stay in your room until he's older? My sister keeps telling me to put Alex in his own room now he's more or else sleeping through but I just can't.  I'm sure we all keep each other awake though 

Hi to everyone else. 

Does anyone watch celeb bb? Haven't really seen much of it, am I missing much? Love dancing on ice too, god I would be such a tele addict if I had the time!!  The worrying thing is Alex has discovered the tv now and has taken a liking to the jeremy kyle show, of all things.  Have to turn it off now, no matter what he's up to/where he is he'll always find the telly 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Katie - Had to laugh at Alex liking Jeremy Kyle, Lola loves him - she always gurgles away to him when he's on (can't blame her though cos i'm a bit partial to Jeremy myself mmmmm) - i've had to start turning the tv off during the day now though as all they want to do is watch it instead of playing so it gets turned on for In The Night Garden at 11am and then half an hour before bed. Yeah they're both quite good babies really and they both sleep through so that makes it much easier - mine used to be the same with daytime naps though and would only sleep on me in the day so i had to resort to some controlled crying and now they have 2 daytime naps in their cots.

Kelly/Tiny - Just wanted to wish you both more good luck for your treatment. Its so good that they've managed to get donor sperm for you quite quickly,bet you're both so excited to get started as soon as you can.

Scooby - Poor Zac, hope the cough and cold goes soon - its so awful for them not being able to blow their noses. Lola started sneezing this morning and now has a runny nose, knew it was only a matter of time before they caught the colds me and Jamey had last week .

Big hi to Karen, Sally, Nicola, TQ and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies, wow it has been nice and busy on here  

Baby massage was fine thanks but I had to learn it on a doll because Thomas was crying and then he fell asleep (the little fraud! he never sleeps normally!). The lady has invited me back a couple of times next week for more private sessions and also to the mum and baby group afterwards where everyone sings nursery rhymes to their little babies. She is also doing her baby yoga training so will be qualified for that soon which should be another class I can go to.

Hi Leanne - Love to you and the twins, hope they are ok after/with having those nasty colds. What do you get up to during the week? I am looking for ways to get out of the house. 

Hi Katy - Yes I am watching celebrity bb. It is so funny isn't it.  I just love Verne and also Terry.  Have you seen that baby tv channel? think its something like channel 623 on Sky. They have fish swimming and black and white shapes etc that babies are supposed to like looking at, I keep showing it to Thomas to try and keep him busy (just so I can get a wash on a morning!) but he is a bit young for most of it. I don't want him to be a telly addict of course, I am just trying to get his attention on something other than me! Because he doesn't sleep on a daytime (unless on me or his daddy) it is impossible to get a shower unless I leave him crying for 10 mins    (luckily I have en-suite so I can see him from the shower). Doc wasn't bothered about the hernia, as long as it stays as small and can be pushed back in it should sort itself out.  How many miles do you live from Cas?  

Kelly - A big welcome to you, thats great news you being able to get started so soon. My advice would be to come on here and ask if we can help at all, or if you feel down, because coming on here whenever I was worried or confused was a godsend during my treatment. Also be kind to yourself and take it easy. If you want something then have it. I just cut out booze and I don't drink tea or coffee anyway. I lost some weight before my treatments but was still BMI 30 and stopped dieting before treatment started. It is all overwhelming at first but the way the treatment works means you cross one bridge at a time and understand each step before you have to take the next one.  Good luck with your treatment and hope to see you on here lots  

Tiny - Congratulations on your funding and a donor coming through. I have my fingers crossed for you. Hope all the baby talk doesn't put you off coming on here. As you can imagine our lives revolve around our little fellas now and we have nothing else to talk about any more   but we are here for you who are still going through it all.  It would be nice for you if there are a few more girls on here going through treatment at the same time. 

Scooby - You've got me wondering now because there is only one chart in my red book and they use it for both breastfed and bottlefed babies and scared me to death the other week when Thomas didn't gain enough. I agree with waiting until 6 months to wean, that is the guideline from the WHO and particularly as I have allergies in my family (my youngest brother allergic to cows milk/dairy and wheat) so is best to wait until 6 months as their stomachs more mature. I am planning to do baby led weaning and skip the purees - The breastfeeding co-ordinator for our area visited me the other week to see if all was ok with how I was feeding Thomas (and it was). She is training our health vistors in it at the moment as they don't all know about it and she says she will support me at 6 months if I want to try it. It sounds like great fun, the baby starts on solids in their hand alongside breastfeeding and skips the puree stage altogether.

Love to TQ and Sally xxx and anyone I have missed
Bye for now  

Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Tiny- nice to hear how you are doing hun. Really pleased for you that you got a go funded. Have they given you a rough idea of when you will be able to cycle again?

Karen- Thinkits good to know baby massage. My sister did it alot for my nephew as boys can have troubles with poops can't they. He also loved baby tv. There is a little horse thingy thats on a rainbow and he used to laugh his head off at it. The music can be quite calming too can't it. When i was at my sisters after my 1st op she would have it on for my nephew and I would fall asleep instead   

Katy and scooby   

Leanne- no not had my op yet hun. Am really nervous about it this time. Cause they are going to try and do it keyhole and then procede to a laparotomy if needed(cutting me open a little) am scared  about the whole thing. Also feels like i won't have anything left at this rate as they take more away each time. I know you can still have successful ivf wo=ith one ovary but am worried as its always my left one they take cysts from and think they will end up having to take it out. 
Hope your doing ok hun and the girls  

Kelly- hiya hun, Not sure how much you have read back on this thread but i am quite new to ivf too. Had 1st cycle postponed due to cyst/blocked tube. Its very nerve wreaking isn't it. I can understand your DH getting his hopes up too. Really hope it works for you hun

Well, haven't been on for a while as to be hinest wasn't coping with things very well. Think i am feeling a little better now though. Just have to think that there is always someone worse of than me. Keep feeling sorry for myself and saying "why me" alot. Its not just about having a baby anymore. Would love to be properly well again. Hopefully this op will help for that to happen.

Had my 3rd zoladex injection the other day. It bled alot more and i had a deep black bruise the size of a 50p.  Still getting a/f's so hopefully won't have another as it can take 2-3 injections to stop them. 

Sorry about the moan, only meant to say hi but as you know once i get started   

Take care

Will speak soon

nicola x x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Again thankyou to everyone for making me feel so welcome  

I am happy to be starting tx soon, all in all the process from finding out to here has been nearly 3 years. What a rollercoaster it has been, when we found out about dh infertility and were told that only options were to use a donor or look at adoption we were devasted. The same day that we found out 2 of my closest friends told us they were pregnant, this made it even harder for us to take - we were happy for them but also grieving for something we may never have. It has driven us to hell and back but we are still together and ready to get on the next ride  

Hopefully 2009 will be our lucky year and for you too - Tiny & Nicola  .  

Speak to u all soon 
Kelly


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Mornong ladies

Kelly- YES 2009 must be our year hun. Its well overdue.

Hows everyone else this morning.

Have been tossing and turning all nite. Had a dream that my op was cancelled. 
I am anemic and they did a blood test to check it. If my blood is too low then they will cancel the op anyway.
Dh says that the nurse said they would have the results in a few days.
She said that if i hear nothing then not too worry.
I am worrid, do you think they would mind me ringing to check everything is ok


Take care 

nicola xx  x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Nicola ~ Hope you're ok,  did you ring the nurses?

Karen ~ How are you and Thomas today. Glad you enjoyed baby massage, mum and baby group sounds good too. We have various classes here too, haven't really ventured to them yet, but plan to get out more..(my collegues run them and keep ringing to see where I am ) we have one called wiggle and giggle and move and groove which is all about movements and rhymes. Good fun too, We have baby massage too, but I'm not sure Alex would cooperate!! btw, thanks for the tip on baby tv channel, Alex really likes it, (having to limit it the tele addidct!) I know what you mean about getting a shower on a morning, can be really difficult can't it, especially if bubs won't sleep. Will he not have a nap in his cot in the day then? Whats he like on a night? Trying to think how many miles from Cas I am...It's about an hour if you come via the M18/M180....it's not as long if you come down the M62 and over the bridge, but it will cost you £5.40 in toll charges. 

Leanne ~ Ha glad Alex isn't the only one with a liking for The Jeremy Kyle Show! Bless Lola chatting to him! Haven't really seen the Night Garden, but my friend's little girl loves it, seen lots of their stuff in the shops too. How did the controlled cring go then, How long did it take? Not sure I'm strong enough to try it yet. Was it very bad? 

Kelly ~ How are you today? Yes hopefully 2009 will be your lucky year.    Everything crossed for you. Do you have any rough dates as to when your starting?

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac doing? Hope you are both feeling better today. Have sent you a pm. 

Hi Sally  ~ How are you? Sent you a pm too about the dates. 

Hi T.Q  ~How are you and your little girls doing?

Hi Tiny  ~ Hope you're well and not working too hard. 

Hope you all had nice weekends, we took Alex swimming on Saturday, - well just a little dip. He was as good as gold, it was so cute seeing these little legs kicking wildly in his little swimmers, blue eyes looking all around! The only downside was all the preparation it took, and trying to get him dried off and dressed whilst dripping wet 

Is there an eviction tonight on bb? Who's up? Missing it all this time round, who's fave to win??

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya katie

Sounds really cute alex swimming. Does he like water then?

Yes i rang the nurse. My iron level is fine   
Am so relieved. Won't be next monday morning though   ]

Have spent the day ironing. Have been leaving it for ages, since we got married in may 2006 to be honest    Just kept ironing wat we were wearing that day and re-washing it all the time. Then, everytime a charity bag came through the door i'd stick some clothes in it to get my ironing pile down.

Am going to pick DH up in a bit and get some more storage things. Didn't realise how much clothes we had. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ The baby channel is good, although Zac is loving Spongebob   Have replied to your PM  Ah swimming sounds lovely, Zac is due to start waterbabies at the end of the month so  he likes it   Am up for meeting anytime beginning of February if we can fix up a date  

Nicola ~ Great news on your iron level. Had to laugh at you putting clothes in a charity bag just to reduce your ironing    

Karen ~ We are looking for more classes around here we did massage and yoga  So need to get my  in gear and sort it out  I had to do all our massage classes except the last one on a doll as Zac was asleep   It was easier actually as they didn't move and squirm 

Sally ~ Have replied to you hun  Hope work is going OK and your not doing too much 

Kelly ~ How you doing hun  Do you know when you will be starting tx 

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a real quickie whilst the bubs are having a nap.

Katy - The controlled crying worked really quickly actually. It had gotten to the point where they would wake every hour in the night and only settle if we took them into our bed, they wouldn't sleep well in the day either - they would only sleep on me so i couldn't get anything done. One day Jayden wouldn't have his morning nap and i just snapped - took him up to his cot and left him there. He cried for 45 minutes,i checked on him at regular intervals and eventually he dropped off. That afternoon he only cried for 10 minutes and that night he slept right through. It took me a few days to crack Lola but i knew she was going to be the difficult one. Now they sleep right through and rarely fuss when put in their cots. I know some people don't like to listen to them cry but i'd got to the point where i didn't care if they cried a bit i needed to teach them to settle themselves. I think they say not to do it until they're six months old. It is hard but at the end of the day a bit of crying won't harm them and they won't remember it when they're older anyway.

Nicola - Good luck for your op hun, hope it goes well and you can start your treatment soon after.

So sorry, going to have to dash - can see Lola stirring on the monitor and need to get some washing sorted before they wake up. Big hello to everyone ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Scooby, Leanne, Katy & Karen  (sorry if I have missed anyone) - Sounds like your little ones are keeping you all busy 

Tiny  - how r u, have u had any news on when u will be starting tx?

Nicola  - how u doing? Not too long until your op now, hope it all goes well for you 

Following the conversation dh had with last week, it seems like we just waiting on the letter to tell us when we will start. Nothing has arrived as yet but at least we know that we have not disappeared off the radar. Will keep u all posted. I am currently detoxing and taking sanatogen pronatal & omega tablets, also trying to maintain as  outlook as I can  However, questions keep whirling round my head so just a quick question to u all - I have been wondering how the funding works, if the first tx did not work would we be automatically funded for a second attempt or do we have to apply  Have read so many different things on this that it is confusing me  not that it takes much at the moment.

See u all soon
Luv 
Kelly 
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly

We only got one NHS funded cycle but I would have thought that if the first one didn't work  it will then you should be automatically put back on the list. Not sure if you would have to go to the bottom and wait or not though.

I know Sally had 2 cycles funded by the NHS so she might be able to answer your questions 

x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Scooby - I am   that we would be able to have 2 funded but think it seems somewhat of a postcode lottery.

Am very excited   - just received letter today, got appointment booked with nurse on 16/2/08. Have a question as a little  , probably read letter too quick then dashed back to work but Was wondering if anyone can tell me what they mean by 'treatment period' The letter says that I have to contact them on the first day of my treatment period so that they can then book me in for afollicle scan on day 5 - 8 

Did not have chance to ring and ask them as I was running late for work. They have also given a rough guide of the timescales, process and consent forms etc.

Better get off & do some work, here until 8pm tonight.

Take Care 
Kelly 
xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Just quickly popping on to say hi 

Kelly - i think they will just mean to ring them on the day your period arrives, they will need to look at your ovaries in the first part of your cycle to check if a follie is maturing and that your ovaries look ok etc (internal ultrasound).  Sorry can't answer the funding question, we were eligible but waiting list for Wakefield area was 4 years so we had to go private.

Will try and get back on when have more time, just need to sort out the washing before my sweetie wakes up - he is still in his car seat as we have been visiting a friend in York today.

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

it makes me so mad when I lose a post ~ especially a long one 

Anyway it went along the lines of

*Kelly* ~ What I think the letter means is that the first day of your period you need to ring them so they can book you in for a scan, but I would clarify with the Nurse 

Katy ~ Thanks for your text chats I hope Alex is still sleeping for you hun. Zac is in his cot so hoping he sleeps otherwise I think I will need some magic to keep him going till bathtime   

*Karen* ~ How are you and Thomas doing 

*Sally* ~ I know your away with work but just wanted to say 

*Leanne* ~ Thanks for the tips on sleeping, how are you and the twins 

*TQ* ~ Are the girls any better  How is Tal 

*Nicole* ~ What day is your operation  Thinking of you 

*Tiny* ~ How you doing my dear 

No real news from me, cold still hanging around although think I have a sinus infection now so will see how it is in the morning and if necessary will book an appointment with the Dr's, just a pain when DH is away with work  Zac has got his first tooth cutting but its not one of the front ones   

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Scooby- hope your cold is better now hun. Hope zac is not too bad with his tooth coming through.

Kelly- glad your letter has come through and shouldn't be long till you are on your way now.
Can't help with the funding question sorry.

Leanne- thanks hun, hope you are ok.

Kare, katy, tiny, sally and TQ- hope you are all ok

My op is on monday scooby. Just wanna get it over with now. 

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

How is everyone?

Nicola ~ How are you doing? Hope everything goes ok with your op tomorrow and wishing you a speedy recovery. You'll be back on your feet and going for treatment before you know it.    

Scooby ~ How are you hun? Hope you're lots better. How did you get on with Dave being away? Is Zac any better with his afternoon naps? We seemed to have turned a corner with Alex...Have discovered he likes to sleep on his side for naps, He'll settle down really quickly and sleep really soundly this way, think it helps his reflux too the only thing is I worry about him in this position and have to watch him like a hawk.  Yeah up for meeting in early Feb..have you got any dates you are free? 

Kelly  ~ Great news on getting your Nurses Appt through, things seem to move really quickly after that.  Regarding the funding, we we lucky enough to have funding for 2 ivf cycles (this was at Leeds though) After the first attempt didn't work we were automatically placed back on the waiting list for our second attempt (after having our follow up appt) I think we had a wait of 7 months between attempts but I know they are really trying to cut down on waiting times at the min.

Karen ~ How are you and little Thomas doing? How's his tummy? Is he still on the infacol? Hoping to see you both, are you able to make it to Sally's? 

Hi Leanne  ~ Thanks for the info on the sleeping/crying. At least if I ever have to resort to it, it seems to have pretty quick results ans like you say, they soon forget about it. How are your babies today then? 

Hi Sally  ~ Hope you're having a good weekend after your busy week. What you up to?

Hi T.Q ~How are you and your girls doing?

Hi Tiny ~ How are you? Getting ready for half term? Only a couple of weeks to go. I always found that this term always draggs! 

Just been to Next & Mothercare to spend Alex's Christmas money. Daddy had great fun in ELC tring out all the noisy baby toys, I had to remind him that its me at home all day with him! 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Ah that sounds like your making progress, we are too although its one step forward and 2 back some days but its definately getting better  Fridays are out for me but apart from that can do most days, whats best for you 

*Karen* ~ Hope you and Thomas are both doing OK 

*Nicola* ~  with your op, I hope its not too painful hun 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Glad you're getting there too. They Keep us on our toes don't they?  Shall we set a date then  What about w/c mon 9th Feb? I've not got anything on that week,, Where do you fancy meeting?  I could come to you, then I can pop in and see the in laws on way home.  Although you're very welcome to come here.. or meet halfway. I'm happy to do either, just let me know what's easy for you. 

XXXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scoobs ~ Glad you're getting there too. They Keep us on our toes don't they?  Shall we set a date then  What about w/c mon 9th Feb? I've not got anything on that week,, Where do you fancy meeting?  I could come to you, then I can pop in and see the in laws on way home.  Although you're very welcome to come here.. or meet halfway. I'm happy to do either, just let me know what's easy for you.
> 
> XXXX


That week is fine with me except the Friday  If you want to come here so you can see the inlaws that's fine, likewise I don't mind meeting halfway if you prefer.

Will leave it up to you  

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Hope you are all ok 

Nicola - Good luck for your op tomorrow, hope all goes well. Let us know how you get on won't you  

Katy - How is Alex, I hope his reflux is more under control now. Thomas only sleeps on his side and always has done, we can put him down on his back and he flips straight onto his side, always has from the day he was born.  We were told to put him down on his left side wherever possible to help with his possible reflux.  Yes he is still on infacol and much better but still has bad days. He will never sleep at all on a daytime and still waking every 2 hours through the night so I am a complete zombie although I am learning to function on that amount of sleep now and am starting to go out and stuff.  He still won't let me put him down for more than 10 mins without screaming so I carry him around all day either in my arms or now I have got a front carrier. The few times we have got him down to sleep in the day he is up all night instead. He must just not need much sleep. 

Scooby - Sorry you are still a bit poorly, how is Zac doing with his teething? 

Sally - Has a date been decided for our visit to yours my deary? 

Kelly, TQ, Tiny, Leanne - how are you all doing?

Well didn't get much baby massage done at the main class on Friday. Was having a couple of private classes but someone dropped out of the main course so I got her place.  Thomas just cried when I got going, not cos he doesn't like it, just because he cries whenever he is not sleeping or smiling/laughing.... and you're not allowed to massage a crying baby so I have no chance to get past one leg!  He never just sits or lies there - He has a very short attention span I think.  If I can't stop him crying straight away he goes crazy and kicks and punches and screams the place down.  
I got a bit upset because I had to walk round with him and he wouldn't stop crying except when I fed him and he started to go crazy and people were looking at us. The class was a couple of hours (with time at beginning and end for chat etc) and I had to feed him 3 times!!! Some other women there had to feed their babies too but by far Thomas was the most demanding and I get paranoid that people think I can't soothe him and am a rubbish mum      I'm fine on my own with him but when I have an audience I worry what they might think.  I am used to him being like that, it is just his character and I have never lost patience with him, I adore him - I shouldn't worry what other people think I know I shouldn't... 
I had fed him twice just before I left home but on many days he just eats constantly and then has a quiet day where he isn't as hungry.  Some of the ladies there were lovely and one said her 4 year son was like that but her daughter is easy peasy and she was really sympathetic which made me feel more upset because I get that way when people are nice to me!  Anyway will try again next week.

Love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nicola - Good luck with your op hun, hope everything goes well and that its the last one you have to have.

Karen - Sending you big hugs hun  , you're not a rubbish mum at all and i'm sure that no-one was thinking that, i bet you're a brill mum. I think we all have times when our little ones are causing a bit of a scene in public, its just completely normal, its what babies do - i bet all the other mums at your baby massage class have been in the same situation at one time or another. The poor little mite can't help it if he's in pain with reflux anyway, i read somewhere that it makes them want to feed more so that may be why hes a bit more demanding than some babies. 

Katy - Glad that Alex is sleeping more in the daytime for you, its lovely just to have an hour or so to get a bit of housework done isn't it (or watch Jeremy Kyle in peace  ). I understand you being worried about Alex wanting to sleep on his side, Lola will only sleep on her front which scares the living daylight out of me. When she first started doing it i bought a video monitor and went in and turned her over every time i saw her that way but it was pointless because she would just flip straight back over - i think that once they learn to roll then you've got very little control over which way they sleep because they will just get into whatever position is comfortable for them. My 2 are fine at the moment thanks, a bit of teething going on but nothing too terrible.

Scooby - How are you and Zac hun, areyour colds any better. Has Zac cut that tooth yet? I really feel for them when they're teething, i can remember the pain i was in when my wisdom teeth were coming through so it must be awful for the poor little things - especially considering that my 2 always seem to get 2 through at once.

Big hellos to Kelly, Tiny and Sally, hope you're all well. Nothing much interesting going on this end, lead a pretty boring existence to be honest. I've got the babies in a really good routine now but it seems to make every day the same so i can't wait for weekends when Jamey is off and we can get out of the house and do something different.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everone,

Scooby  ~ Great, will do that week then. Just seen your pm, shall we come to you then, Know where it is, and it's not too far for Karen to come either. Is that ok? Can you do the monday 9th? it will be great to finally get together and let the boys meet each other. How is Zac today? Any more teeth popping through? How did he get on with his travel cot. Hope he's taken to it ok. 

Karen ~ Just reading your bit about baby massage/Thomas crying a lot and I swear I could've written that post a few weeks ago!! Although I haven't yet taken him to a class (because of the fear of him crying/not settling - although he's going to massage on wed) Alex was exactly the same, just wants to be held, crys a lot, the only exemption is that Alex will sleep during the day (sometimes with a struggle) and he's ok most nights, so I get a break there, you really must be shattered - but like you say you get used to surviving on only a few hours after a while. My Friend's baby is just a bit older than Thomas and she doesn't sleep at all either. Not even a catnap during the day, will eventually fall asleep at 1am, then is up at 8am and likes to feed most of the day (bf) so mum is knackered, think it helps to know whe're not alone  You are definately not a bad mummy sweetie, Thomas is lucky to have a mummy as caring as you and he will know you adore him.  Alex is a lot better now - a combination of getting older and his reflux medicine helping him, Looking forward to seeing you at Scooby's and giving that scrummy boy a cuddle.

Leanne ~ Glad to hear your babies are ok, know what you mean about the routine...I'm a bit like that with Alex, like him to have a sleep in his cot every afternoon and it is a bit restrictive,not going out etc, but babies really benefit from routines don't they, and I'm like you - look forward to weekends when dady is at home to do a few bits together. Are you going back to work, or enjoying being a stay at home mummy? 

Hi Sally ~ Wow how busy are you! Have replied to your pm. 

Nicola ~ Hope everything goes well today. 

Hi to everyone else, must dash got tea to cook for my nephew tonight then pick him up in an hour, then off to visit my dad in hosp, he had an op today too.

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ When's your next baby massage class  2 hours was a long time, how do they expect babies to go for that long  The classes we did started off for 30 minutes whilst you were learning and then towards the end it was an hour  

*Sally* ~ Sorry I couldn't make any of those dates  Weekends are quite tricky for us to be honest but if everyone else is OK with weekends then go for it and I will catch up next time 

*Katy  * ~ He has taken the travel cot really well now, infact he sleeps with his arms so far apart now   Only thing is he likes the sound of the mesh and likes to run his hands down it during the night 

Nicola ~ How did your operation go 

Not much to report here, Zac has started teething so is not sleeping as well, just when your getting into a good nights sleep   I hope they hurry up and come through as he was in so much pain last night and just couldn't settle so am living on matchsticks and coffee at the moment  

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya 

Scooby - Sorry Zac's teeth are giving him trouble. It's so horrible seeing them in pain isn't it.  Next massage class Friday, its supposed to start at 1 but everyone is really late and by the time we get going he almost needs feeding... then the massage itself takes prob 45 mins and then people have a cuppa and chat so was there from 1 till 3. He just has a really short attention span and have to change whatever I am doing every 20 mins.  Looking forward to seeing you and Zac soon.

Sally - Have answered pm but weekdays better for me too as normally have plans to take Thomas to see family etc most weekends so hope to see you soon whenever you can get a day off 

Katy - Looking forward to seeing you and Alex too xxx 

Nicola - Hoping your op went ok and that you are taking it easy and recovering 

Leanne - Thanks for your kind words xxx 

Kelly - How's the detoxing going? 

I'm taking Thomas to see a really good friend in York tomorrow. I enjoy the drive and it's good to keep in touch with all my old work mates now we have all been made redundant. 

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Nicola - How you doing? Hope everything went well with your op on Monday and you are being pampered to recovery.

Katy - My dh is the same with baby toys, he loves to play with them and get the nosiest for my friends. I have told him if we lucky enough to have a baby then it payback will be huge   Thankfully we used to noise as my little fur baby loves squeaking her toys in my ear.

Karen - Sounds like you got your hands full with your gorgeous little boy Thomas. Hope the next baby massage class goes well.

Leanne - Great to hear your all okay, your little ones sound like angels  

Scooby - Hope Zac is feeling better and that you have managed to get some sleep.

Tiny - How you doing, any news about when you will be starting treatment?

Well my detox is going well, apart from I seem to have substituted alcohol with sugary treats which is not good for my waist line. I have to ring Care when AF arrives, she is due on 8/2/09 and I am usually regular. 
Have been reading some of your previous posts about when you were going through tx and it sounds like a right rollercoaster. Have warned dh of what is to come and he keeps laughing telling me he will ship me off to my parents if I get too bad  

When you go in for EC do they allow your dh to go in with you? 

Will keep u all posted. Am very grateful for all your support and hints/tips. 

Chat soon 
Kelly 
xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Lovlies,

Hope you're all ok.

Nicola  ~ Hope all went well with your op on Monday and that you are being well looked after as you recover. 

Kelly ~ How are you today, good to hear your detox is going well, mine never seem to last very long, If I start a diet on a Monday, I've usually crumbled by the Thursday!! No will power.  @ you reading our treatment posts, yeah it is a bit of a rollercoster, but definately worth every injection/scan/trip to the clinic! Yeah, your hubbie will be able to go in with you for your e/c, they usually sit at your side and you can hold/squeeze your hand and support you, you can also take a music CD in with you if you like.  I didn't, but I remember they had Gabrielle(!) playing and the whole atmosphere was really relaxed and calm (oh and have some gas and air it's fab ) You'll be well looked after.Not long til you can get started...   

Karen  ~ Hi Hun, how are you and Thomas today? Hope you have a nice time visiting your friend. Yeah, I can't believe your massage class lasted that long, bit too much for babies our age.  Took Alex to baby massage yesterday - my best friend (and ex collegue) runs it so I finally plucked up the courage! He was ok, he's just soo nosey he just lay there nebbing as I tried to massage him But by the end (and after trying to dress him omg he hates that)he's had enough and was getting grouchy. Was nice to see other mums (and pleased to see they all looked as knackered as me lol ) Looking forward to seeing you soon. 

Scooby  ~ How are you and little Zac doing?  for his teeth coming through, it really is nasty for them. and big hug for mummy too  hope the coffees flowing well if you're not getting much sleep, like you say - just as you're getting some sleep something comes up and disrupts the whole routine. Wish Alex's would just hurry up and come through, getting impatient now.  He's got his jabs tomorrow, not looking forward to it. Glad he has taken well to his travel cot, bless him playing with the mesh. Think when the time comes, I'm just gonna pop Alex straight in his cot.  Eeeek. PS/ been trying to pm you all week and it said your inbox was full! Was just confirming meeting up, that time and place is great by me, looking forward to seeing you. 

Sally  ~ How are you hun? Yeah whenever you can get a day off, let us know and we will be round to see you. 

Hi Tiny, Leanne, T.Q, 

Alex had his follow up at hospital today for his reflux, the paediatrician said he was doing really well, his weight gain is good, and to keep him on the medicine for the time being as it really has helped him. Got to go back in 4 months! When he was getting weighed he was a cheeky boy and weed all over and just missed the poor nurse, I was mortified, daddy thought it was hilarious.. Men!!

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a flying visit, as I am at my parents, I have damaged my neck some how and I am in alot of pain, and can hardly do anything with the girls. DH had 3 days off work, then had to bring me to my parents so he could go back to work and they could look after the girls. GP is hoping its a muscle spasm, and nothing more sinster like a slipped disc, got to go back in a few days and be checked again, so tanked up on pain relief at present.

Sorry not read back, just wanted to let you sll know  I had'nt forgotten about you, I am here just a bit incapacitated at present.

Love to all, and hopefully in a few more days it will start to feel better, and I might be able to nudge me dad off the computer so I can post, he gets withdrawl symptoms of he is away longer than 30mins.   

Take care ladies, and I hope you are all well.
Love
Hannah.xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Hannah hope your neck gets better soon hun 

Katy Go Alex, weeing everywhere   I must admit, i'd of been laughing my head off too  
Glad alex seems to be doing ok, hope you are too hun

Kelly  Hows the detox going. I'm on weightwatchers now as trying to get some weight off. Have put a stone on since tx got cancelled in oct last year  
Hope a/f comes on time hun.

Karen Hope you and little thomas are ok. When were you mad redundant hun  Sorry if you had told me already, think they took part of my brain away with my op  

Scooby Hope you and zac are getting a bit more sleep now hun

Leanne, sally, tiny  Hope you are all ok

The op went well thankyou. They did it keyhole, the cyst had gone    Not sure if the zoladex had got rid of it or not. They still removed my tube but that wasn't as swollen either, had alot of crap around it(think it must have been adhesions etc...) so this was removed too. They could not get to the endo as its on my uretha so will just be something i have to live with i think.

The doc who did my op told me i should be able to have ivf straight away, so i rang care and they said i still have to wait 3 months.   When i said wat the doc had said they said they would see wat gets said in the letter they recieve from the hospital. 
Dh and i gor really excited when we thought we could start earlier. Will just have to see wat happens

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey girls,,

It's very quiet on here... you all out enjoying the snow?!!         

T.Q ~ Ooh that sounds a bit painful,  hope your neck is better soon and thats it turns out to be muscle strain and not a slipped disc  I'm sure you are being well looked after by your mum and dad. 

Nicola ~ Really pleased that your op went well  Fingeres crossed that you can start your treatment soon... you deserve to after all the waiting you have done! I guess the 3 months is just to make sure you are fully recovered after your op??

Not much to report at this end, had a nice weekend, over in Leeds on sat visiting the in laws, then yesterday went on a really long walk then went swimming, Alex really enjoyed it, although it was a bit too busy to stay in long. Lots of teenagers in the pool splashing him. 

Hope everyone's ok with this weather, keep ringing daddy telling him to come home early it's really bad here, can't see out the window for blizzards at the mo 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi katy

It is quite bad isn't it the weather today.

I'm worried about DH getting home. He went on his bike this morning as he doesn't drive. Just hoping if it gets really bad they don't cancel the buses or anyhting.

Was there not a seperate pool that you could of gone in. Someone should of told them kids to calm down a bit.
At least you had some time in there with alex. 

Have got a sick note for 3 weeks   
Didn't think i would need that long off really. Thought it would only be another week.

Hows everyone else doing today.

Take care

nicola x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry for not posting, we had Zac's Naming Ceremony at the weekend so lots of friends and relatives staying over and then Mum and Dad couldn't get home yesterday so ended up staying an extra day.  They have got home today and Dave has also gone away with work.

Am just sorting out pics from weekend then will catch up with you all but Nicola am glad your operation went well.

Big hugs to everyone

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Am at work so hurridly typing - hoping it all makes sense, just need to get it out of my head and return to the   mental attitude. 

No news at mo, waiting for AF to arrive, is the first time that I have every   for her to come as soon as possible. 

Has been a crazy week - sent home from work due to snow so only worked Wednesday and today  

Feel fully refreshed from the detox and continuing with the no alcohol, caffine, processed and sugary foods thing which is not doing bad. 5 weeks is the longest I have gone without having a bottle of wine, how bad does that sound  

Had a bit of a wobble last night - was thinking about the 'what if's' too much and sent myself  . Was thinking about when me and dh first started ttc, the ovulation tests and the feelings of uncertainty, excitement followed by total upset and disappointment I got every month when AF turned up. Since finding out about dh infertility I have been able to come to terms with everything and know that every month AF will be here. I am scared of these feelings surfacing again through IVF, which I know they will and hoping that I can cope with it all   Think I am having these feelings as AF just around the corner.

Sorry about the me post and lack of personals.

Speak soon 
Kelly


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Kelly  * ~ Its hard when you start thinking about the what ifs, but try not to worry  Here's hoping AF doesn't show her face for another 8 months  

*Katy* ~ How are you and Alex doing  Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday, can't wait for a cuddle   Have you been up to much  I took Zac to Waterbabies this morning and he loved it, no tears and he did 2 under water swims  

*Karen* ~ How's you and Thomas  Looking forward to seeing you both on Tuesday  

*Sally* ~  How are you  No doubt working hard as always   

Nicola  ~ How you feeling after your operation 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone  

Sorry i have not been on for ages, i have been having a look every couple of days to "check up" on you all  

Have had a quick read back through all of your posts - sounds like everyone is OK.

Not really got time for personals - still at work! And yes that is why i have been so rubbish at posting over the last few weeks. I'm so busy, working stupid hours, its crazy!!!

So, i have not forgotten you all - i promise  

Will hopefully try and get on over the weekend and post "properly"

Sally
XX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Just a quickie, DH will be home in a bit and will go mad if i have been sat here posting instead of resting   

Scooby, katy, karen,TQ hope you and babies are doing ok

Molly- hope you can chill a bit now the weekend is here

Kelly- only natural to feel scared about tx and have wat if's.
Always here when you need a rant hun.


Tiny- how you getting on, 

Had a better day painwise today. Think i get more pain after i have eaten. Whether its cause my tummy is swollen to capacity anyway i  am not sure     

Have a lovely weekend

nicola x x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you I'm currently stimming on a short protocol cycle at Care Sheffield.  I'm due for a scan next Wednesday and hope my follies are growing well!  Hoping this is our time.

Positive vibes to all xxxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi maybe, welcome to the thread.

Wish you loads of luck un

How are you finding strimming

Hows everyone else tonite

Am currently at my mums playing on her laptop, that will soon be mine    

Take care

nicola x xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

Scooby ~ Yes we're fine thank you.  How are you and the little man doing? Didn't realise you had a naming ceremony, that's lovely. Maybe you could bring the pictures on Tuesday if you have them printed off? Really looking forward to seeing you, it's been ages..last time I saw Zac he was only a few Weeks old, bet he's a big boy now.  Alex is getting soo heavy, he's 17lb now and boy can I tell, hold him for too long and your arms soon ache!

Nicola  ~ How are you doing hun? Are you feeling ok? Hope the pain is better, have you got your feet up resting? Have you still got another couple of weeks off work? Sounds good to me..especially in this weather, think it's given more snow this week! 

Kelly  ~ Wow well done you, you've done really well on your detox/healthy eating. Do you feel a lot better for it? Hoping af turns up soon for you and you can get started.  For your wobbly moments, it's only natural after all we go through. xx

Sally ~ Hello you? Wondered where you'd been! Work are definitely lucky to have someone as committed as you.  Hope you're having a nice relaxing weekend. 

Karen ~ How are you and Thomas doing? Are you getting anymore sleep?  Really looking forward to seeing you both on Tuesday. 

Hi Maybe Mummy ~ Welcome to the thread.  How are you doing? Sending you lots of luck for your scan.   

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Best go, can hear the little man stirring,

Chat soon.

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Feeling much better today - had a chat with DH about my feelings and gave me a big hug  which was just what I needed.

AF arrived yesterday so got to ring and let Care know on Monday  

Katy - yeah the detox has made me feel much better. Was my way of controlling how I prepare for tx, as everything else will be out of my control so to speak.

Maybe Mummy - welcome to the thread  

Thanx for the    Scooby

Hi to everyone else, hope you all keeping well

Chat soon 
Kelly


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya dearies

Just popping on to say Hi, didn't realise it had been so long since I posted - over a week - that's not like me! I have been popping on and reading in the meantime but not much to tell. Got to take Thomas for his second jabs and weigh in tomorrow so hope the snow doesn't come back too bad overnight as I don't like to take him out when it is so slippery and cold.

Looking forward to seeing Scooby and Katy and your boys on Tues xxx

Kelly -  Glad you are ok, good news that AF is here so you can know when you start your treatment        Well done on the detox 

Katy -  Can't wait to meet Alex, he does sound a big boy 17lb!!! 

Nicola -  Hope you are not in too much pain today after your op, take it easy and get well soon  

Maybe -  Welcome to you, how is it going? Good luck for your scan - GROW FOLLIES GROW      

Sally - Lots of love to you, have you been out partying this weekend? C'mon tell us all about it, I haven't had a drink for a year so any news of someone else dancing the night away is welcome so I can remember what it is like 

Scooby - Congratulations on Zac's naming ceremony, I saw a few pics you had on ********. Zac looked so gorgeous with his little shirt and tie - and those eyes! he will be such a heartbreaker.

TQ - I hope you are feeling better soon and are being well looked after 

Leanne - How are you? What have you been up to this week?

Well I went a bit demented last week being trapped in the house all week with the snow. It spoiled all my plans, was going to go out for lunch with neighbours and also visit family about 15 miles away but had to stay in and furthest I got was the local shops for some bread and milk.  Managed to get to baby massage on Friday when it had cleared a bit and Thomas did really well - half a leg and half a foot massaged    plus 2 feeds   but hardly any crying thank goodness. 

Well a choc muffin is calling me from the kitchen so must go and eat it
Love to all 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi 

i am new to ff and have been directed to this thread as i will be receiving my tx at care sheffield.

i was diagnosed with prem menopause at 19 but had my last period at 17 so we are now on the waiting list for donor eggs, hopefully this will give me time to get my bmi down so they will treat me!!!

i look forward to getting to know you all

kerry


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kerry - A big welcome to you    Hope the waiting list for eggs is not too long for you, have they said how long they expect it will be?  I had to get my BMI down from 35 to 30 for treatment so I know how hard it can be to lose weight even with such a big incentive, I just tried to think baby or chocolate and it worked sometimes   (put it all back on now with my pregnancy but who cares!!! I will sort it out when I finish breastfeeding hopefully)  Do ask anything you want won't you and we will be pleased to help. 

I am so pleased there are lots of newbies joining this thread as I don't like to think of us girls who have now got our precious babies from hogging it too much   I'd rather us be there to support you lot going through treatment now. 

It was lovely to see Scooby and Katy and their boys today for lunch, hope we can do it again soon as it went too quick, seemed like we were only there 5 mins. 

Love to everyone 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

hi

they think the waiting list will be about 14 months. so still a while to wait!!

its great to hear people who have been sucessfull. 

how many people here have received donor eggs and had it work first time??

we can only afford the one go on the nhs, there is no way we will ever afford to pay for private


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Karen,katy and scooby Glad you seem ok and had a nice lunch out.

Tiny how are you getting on hun, not heard from you in a while

Kelly How did it go yesterday with CARE hun?

Maybe is it your scan tomorrow, lots of luck for it if it is hun.

Kerry Welcome to the thread hun 
Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for donor eggs. Do you have a rough idea of when you should be able to start.

Leanne, hannah and sally   Hope you are all ok

I'm at the hospital tomorrow. Got an appoitment through the post on saturday to go in tomorrow and i don't know wat its for. I rang up to see if i can have my zoladex injection at the same time (I usually go in at 9) and i can, saves going up twice. I also asked wat the appoitment is for as its too early for a follow up to the op and the nurse didn't know but told me to keep it anyway   
Am trying not too worry but you know wat i am like.

DH thinks they have just got the dates wrong and it will turn out to be nothing. I'm worried that they might of found something i don't know about at the op or that i can't have the zoladex which would mean the cyst could come back before we start tx.

Will go now

Sorry for the long post, just needed to have a little rant/worrying moan   

Take care

nicola x xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

To the ladies who lunch - glad you all had a great time  

Kerry - welcome to the thread, hope the wait isn't too long for you  

Tiny - hope you okay, you are a little quiet - not been on for a while.

Maybe - good luck for your scan

Nicola - hope your hospital appointment goes well tomorrow  , am sure it is nothing to worry about - they just like to keep you in suspense

TQ - hope u are well, thanks for the book it has fantastic tips in - am trying to practise the positive visualisation exercises but my mind wanders too easily  

Hi to everyone else - hope you all well  

I have an appointment for scan on Friday and back to see nurse on Monday - can anyone tell me what to expect?? 

Am 'hank Marvin' so off to get some tea

See ya soon 
Kelly xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Nicola ~ How did you get on at the hospital hun? Hope everythings ok. 

Karen  ~ Hello lovley, How are you and the little man today, was so lovely to see you both, he's such a little popet, and so small compared to Alex! Thank you for the cardigan, it's gorgeous. xxx

Kelly  ~ Glad you are all refreshed after your detox and ready to go,  not sure what the appt on monday will be for, what scan is it you're having on the friday?

Kerry ~ Hi and welcome to the thread, hope you you don't have too long to wait, good luck with geting your bmi down, know how hard it can be, I'm struggling with post baby fat and just can't get motivated to shift it! 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac today? was fab to se you again, he's so lovely with them gorgeous eyes. How did he sleep last night? what culinery delights has he got today, hope there's no more carrot puke for you to deal with! 

Big hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Yeah, it's great to have so many newbies on here, Like Karen says its good to be able to support you all and hopefully give you hope, more bfp's needed now we've had ours!   

Not much to post about this end, We took Alex outside this morning with his bubble machine and got some lovely pictures of him loking at them in amazement, so cute.

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok today

The appointment was not too good today. The tube they removed was full of endo spots and i also have some inside me too. Have to have 3 more months of zoladex before we can start tx. Then once we have had our baby (trying PMA here) i will have to go on the pill. Ironic, when i think its the pill that caused all the problems in the first place.
If i don't go on the pill Aand the endo gets worse i face more surgeries and possibly bowel and bladder operations.

Just seems so    unfiar. What did i do. All i would like is to make me and my lovely DH parents. Don't want loads of money or big houses and flash cars. Just want to be a mummy.

Sorry for this really depressing post but can't help it.   

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Nicola ~ So sorry it wasn't better news for you today.  

It might be taking a while, but you and dh _will _ become parents,   and when you do, all this waiting and upset will become a distant memory, when you get your bubs, it really will.

Try and keep positive, hopefuly this next dose of zoladex will make a big improvement and make your tummy better so you don't need any more ops/treatment.

Have you looked on the endo board? They have a thread about zoladex and ivf on there (was looking for my sis - she has endo)

big hugs, keep posting hun, dont worry about ranting, we've all done it, we'll do our best to look after you 

Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Katy

Thanks hun, you really are all so sweet. 
Yes have looked on the endo board and posted on it quite a bit. They are a lovely bunch on there too
Hope you are doing ok hun.

Well, have been eating curly wurly's (only 2  ) and internet shopping   Has cheered me up a little.

We are also going out for tea, DH texted me to say he was taking me out. Might have to be back for the football, but at least going out for a bit. Think you can talk better/more whjen you are out.

hows everyone else getting on

It seems to be getting colder here

nicola x xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - sorry that it was not better news for you Chick , we are all hear to listen so rant away anytime  .     you will become a yummy mummy soon. Hopefully the zoladex will work its magic. Hope you had a fantastic tea with your DH  

Katy - not sure what the scan is for, possibly to check that everything is in working order?? I had to contact Care on day of AF and have the scan between days 5-8. They had hoped that this would fall on the same day that we have appt at nurse but she was early for first time in ages. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well  

My dh bought me a gorgeous bouquet of flowers yesterday - partially for valentines and to cheer me up ready for starting tx, Bless him  

See you all soon 
Kelly xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Well I forgot to post yesterday but it was a special day as it was the anniversary of the EC that got us our gorgeous Thomas - I called it his cellular birthday - one year ago yesterday he was one cell big! and one year ago tomorrow he was 4 cells big and was put into my tummy    I can't believe it when I look at him now. 

Hi Kelly - Lucky you with the flowers    Last year on Valentines I was at home resting starting the 2ww and flowers were delivered from my DH - the card said "to my little chucky egg factory!" So funny!  With regards to the scan, If it like what I had they will use dildo cam to look at your ovaries and see if there is a naturally developing folly there to check if it looks in working order - see if you look like you ovulate normally. Have you had dildo cam (ie vaginal ultrasound) before? If not don't worry it is fine, let me know if you need more details about what to expect. 

Hi Nicola - Glad the choccy and shopping has cheered you up, it always works for me. Did you have a nice night out? You do need to treat yourself at the moment as you are having a hard time. So sorry about the endo    Like Katy says you WILL be a mummy xxx 

Hi Kerry - How are you? 14 months, sounds a long time but hope it goes quickly. Treatment is so expensive isn't it. We had to go private as NHS waiting list was 4 years but we just put a lot of the cost on Visas! Good job it worked second time as we could never have afforded another go. 

Hi Scooby and Katy - Was lovely to see you two, your boys are both gorgeous, am looking forward to our next meet and also to the lunch at Sally's she is planning.

Hi Sally, TQ, Leanne, sorry if have forgotten anyone

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen & Katy  ~ Was lovely to see you both and your boys the other day, like Karen said it seemed to go so quickly 

*Karen* ~ Will arrange to come to Freeport probably beginning of March so we can do some shopping and lunch  

*Katy* ~ His sleeping is much better only waking once in the night and last night didn't wake till 5am 

*Kelly* ~ Aw the flowers sound lovely, they always cheer me up    with your scan and appointment tomorrow. Am sure they will check to make sure that everything is OK and ready to go 

*Kerry* ~ Welcome to the thread hun, look forward to getting to know you 

*Nicola  * ~ How was tea last night  Where did you go  Oh Curly Wurly's haven't had one of those in ages  

x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All - just a flying visit as I am off to babysit for my friends little ones so she can have a much deserved night on the tiles  

Just got back in from clinic - traffic was a mare, Friday night rush hour eeekk!

Thank you all - scan was not as bad as my imagination had made it up to me. First time I have seen the dildo cam and it made me laugh. 

Nurse said that for my age I should have more follies than were there and that this would mean a higher dose when I start tx. Hope this is not a bad sign   does anyone know what is the norm?

See you all soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Kelly

Everyone is different and I wouldn't worry too much about what the Nurse said as they will tailor your tx for you and put you on the relevant drugs  

Did she say how many follicles you have 

I was never a big responded to the drugs and only ever got 8 follicles which resulted in about 6-8 eggs 

x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE 

Scooby - Thanks for the reassurance has made me feel much better. Nurse said that I had about 5 on my left ovary and 2 on my right.

Hope everyone is okay and has a fantastic weekend.

Only a flying visit am off to wake dh up for work xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ That sounds OK to me, sometimes you don't want loads as this can cause problems too  

xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all  

Thanks for making me feel so welcome   I would like to do personals but my brain has gone to mush.  What a shock when I went for the scan I was ready and HCG that night!  They don't muck about on short protocol!!!

We had 8 eggies of which 6 were mature and 5 fertilised so we are aiming for a Monday ET all being well or even Wednesday if the gang grow well and we are lucky and could try for blasto stage to up our chances. 

Love and babydust to all

Siobhan x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Siobhan

Wow that was a shock, but a nice one  Great news getting 5 little eggies fertilised.   for Monday, keep us informed hun  

Hope your resting up and drinking lots of water 

xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks they rang today and the gang are still doing well       everything crossed including my legs due to drinking this much 

Siobhan x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybemummy said:


> Thanks they rang today and the gang are still doing well     everything crossed including my legs due to drinking this much
> 
> Siobhan x


Fantastic news hun, its awful drinking so much water isn't it  You might as well live in the loo   

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Siobban Fab news hun    will be thinking off ya and hope everything goes ok

Scooby, karen  and katy Hope you and babies are all doing ok.
We never went out for t in the end. Dh didn't finish work while late so got a kfc and came home cause he wanted to watch football. Then when we got in it was a late kick off anyway. Nevermind   

Kelly Hows things hun, hope your doing ok

Hi to anyone i have missed

Well, A/f has turned up today. Only 3 weeks since the last one started. Really don't think the zoladex is working. Have had 4 injections now. a/f should off stoppped after the 2nd or 3rd.
Am thinking i won't respond to the drugs for tx very well either if the zoladex ain't even working.
Always something to worry about, never straight forward in nikki world  

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all well,

Me and the little man have come down with a nasty cold, feel pretty yucky, so can't imagine how Alex is feeling, he was crying a while ago with bubbles coming out of his nose, and his voice sounded hoarse  poor thing.

Siobhan ~ Wow thats come round quickly!  How you doing? Have you had e/t today, or are they hanging on til Wednesday? Wishing you and your little embryo's lots of good luck!   

Nicola ~ How are you today, sorry about af, the pesky thing, I've had her for 2 weeks now, i wish she'd clear off and go!  Have you got another appt with your consultant about the zoladex? Is there a higher dose you could try or anything?

Scooby and Zac  ~ How are you both today? Glad to hear that you are sleeping better for mummy Zac! Alex's sleeps a bit disturbed at the minute with his cold, did you use anything to help Zac sleep when he had his? Sis told me to get some karvol, did you try that?

Karen and Thomas ~ How are you today? Bless you and the anniversary of your e/c, I was like that a few weeks ago, on the anniversary of our bfp - a day we'll never forget! I posted your little parcel on Saturday, you should get it today/tomorrow, although it won't fit through your letter box! 

Hi Kelly ~ How are you? Glad scan went well, did you have an appt today with the nurses? Yeah don't worry abot your follies, they will tailor your drugs and give you the dosage you need - I was the opposite, had too many follies and overstimulated! 

Hello to everyone else, did you all have good weekends, did anyone do anything for Valentine's? Dp took me to meadow hall and treated me to some gorgeous clothes so that was nice, I had forgotten all about it, so he didn't even get a card. Ooops! 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby and Zac  ~ How are you both today? Glad to hear that you are sleeping better for mummy Zac! Alex's sleeps a bit disturbed at the minute with his cold, did you use anything to help Zac sleep when he had his? Sis told me to get some karvol, did you try that?


Its awful to hear them isn't it when they are poorly. Yes we used the Karvol plug in which was great and cleared my nose too it was that strong. We also propped his cot up at the one end so that he wasn't lying flat  You can also get some snufflebabe which you can use when they are over 3 months and you just rub it on their chest like vicks vapour rub 

Nicola ~ Sorry to hear AF is here  I would agree with Katy see if there is a higher dose you can take 

We are doing fine, although Zac hasn't pooed for 3 days, he is in the process of trying but it looks like he is struggling poor thing  Have given him some orange juice so just  that works.

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a flying visit to say hello, and that I have not forgotten you all,  

I have been ill hurt my neck, and Maisie is still suffering badly with her tummy, we are finally seeing a consultant tomorrow, so hopefully we will start to get to the bottom of her problems, and make her life a little easier.

Hope you are all well, will attempt personals at some point.

Take care ladies.
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Thanks katy and scooby. Took your advice and rang the hospital. They are making me an appoitment on my next injection day. The zoladex isn't working so they are going to try something else. Means tx will be delayed again though     
Hope your both ok

hi to everyone else too

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Nicola  - Sorry to hear about you tx being delayed  Try and stay positive  Chick, least it means that when you do have tx you will be fighting fit and hopefully end up with a bfp first time 

Scooby  - hope Zac is feeling better and has managed to poo xxx

Katy - How are you and Alex doing? We went for a curry on Valentines Day and dh nearly burnt the place down  I burnt my finger on a hot dish and whilst he was trying to sort me out his napkin had moved onto the candle and set on fire, the waiters didn't even notice what we had done and we couldn't stop laughing.

Karen - love the anniversary of your e/c, made me  hope you and Thomas are well xx

Siobhan - how you doing, hope everything is going well, are you on the 2ww now? 

TQ - hello xx

Had appt at Clinic yesterday to go through details with nurse, looks like we will be starting tx at end of month, start jabs on 28th Feb. Had bloods took and got to wait for results, plus got to check that donor hasn't reached his 10 limit (fingers crossed that he hasn't) then we good to go.
Nurse was fab explained tx in more detail and had to practice injections poor dh nearly passed out as he is terrified of needles. Good job it's me doing it and not him - I used to be scared but got used to having that much blood took on run up to this stage that kinda used to it now 

Am sooo glad I have you girlies on this thread and yorkshire girls one to come and chat to about this........my friends are wonderful but seen as they all have kids they don't know what to say when I have my down days. At the mo am feeling really positive and excited about starting tx.......

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly 
Is lovely that you are all excited hun. Hope it all works out for you.
Fancy trying to burn down the restaurant    the food that bad  
My Dh is terrified off needles too. So am i but will have to do them myself 

Take care

nicola xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry no internet upstairs yesterday we are now PUPO with three little muskateers on board     

After discussion with the embryoligist we decided not to risk losing them by going to blasto before ET but we are trying with the other two to try for snowbabies.  

Feeling happy and chilled but everything is crossed    hoping this is our time.

Siobhan x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
I have been lurking, thank you all for your messages. It has been nice in a way to have a bit of a rest from the whole IF thing, think some time out has been helpful. Not that you can ever forget it, as you all know. 

Will take me a while to catch up with everyone so sorry not mentioning everyone today
Siobhan, just saw your message - good luck.   
Kelly - looks like we will be quite close in our cycle - good luck to you   I am lucky as DP does my jabs - I can't face doing them at all, I tried but freaked - well done to you. 

Our update is that we have finally got our dates and have our nurse appointment next week (didn't know if we would need an appointment again as everything is the same but we need to sign consents, donor form etc.) starting injections early March! Can't believe we are starting again, all feels a bit unreal and so long since we last had tx!!  I am doing pilates and yoga at the moment, trying to get a bit fitter and a bit more chilled! Having a Reiki appointment on Thur - never had this before really looking forward to it - any experience anyone? 

Nicola - how are you? Sorry to hear you have another delay. 

Hi Scooby, Katy, Karen, TQ lots of  

Will try and keep in touch a bit more 
 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Tiny Really nice to hear from you. Loads of luck for your next cycle. There is a lady who does reiki near where i work and have been thinking about going to her for a while. Do you think it could help with my endo too. Am quite nervous about things like this as DH thinks they are a waste of time and i am a little nervous that they will be quite expensive and not really do anything for you.

Siobhen lots of     
Hope the little beanies snuggle in. Are you taking time of work or carrying on as normal?

Hope everyone else is doing ok

DH is cooking t, spam fritters and chips  

take care

nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola
I have tea on now, DP due any time! 

Ideally I would like acupuncture but just can't face the needles, I think if I could that is what I would have as there is evidence that that can help. The lady said she might use crystals as well when I called her - I do believe that things like that can help but even if it just helps me relax and feel a little more positive and calmer I think it will be worth it - I will let you know. She did say and it says on the web that it can help with physical symptoms as well. 

Enjoy the spam!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny
Spam wasn't too bad   
Let me know how you get on then hun. Is it pricy for  a session.

DH is getting a bit freaked out now. I had a tarot reading done and it said i WOULD be pregnant around oct. If i have to have injections for another 6 months, when we do have tx it will be aound sept/oct.
And he don't believe in stuff like that   

I do. Just have to see wat happend

I fancied acupunture too but like you don't fancy the needles.

Hope all goes ok on thursday


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

Great to see you back Tiny    I know nothing about reiki but think that anything that relaxs and releases the stress will be good for you whilst going through tx. I have just started back with my swimming as it helps me relax, will not be able to go after EC but thought it would be good for me in the run up to this. 

Siobhan -     for you, hope the little ones snuggle up in their nice new 9 month home  

Nicola - reading your post sent shivers down my spine, that is really freaky! Will be fantastic if it comes true  

Hi Katy, Scooby, TQ and everyone else  

Chat Soon 
Luv 
Kelly


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly, i know, is freaky isn't it   
How are you feeling today hun

Hi to everyone else, think its really cold today 

Have recieved another letter regarding councilling. I requested it at the begginning of the year. Am hoping it will help me come to terms with the whole infertility thing and my endo.
Have also read on here about pain management clinics too so might look into that.
Have got to start fighting back against this endo cause so far its winning.

take care

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lovlies,

How is everyone?

Siobhan  ~ Lots and lots of luck to you!!!        Really hope it's your time hun. 

Tiny  ~ fab to have you back on board raring to go! wow, not long to go now...great news on the pilates and yoga, as for the reiki, I can maybe help you with that one...I've been having it for about 2 years now, infact was only there last week. I'd really recommend it, it's soo relaxing. I had it before my last e/t and it really helped. If your practioner has knowledge about the ivf process that would be even better, but don't worry if not, just go and get chilled out! I always find I sleep really well that night and the relaxing positive mood can last for days!  Also had acupuncture, reflexology, crstals, aromatherapy, etc at certain points over the past 7 years (yes, was willing to try anything! ) so if you want any info just shout! Wishing you lots of good luck? You enjoying half term at the minute?

Nicola  ~ How are you today? Wow, yeah that prediction is spooky...Really hope it comes true    Glad you phoned up about the zoladex, hope they can try something else for you, or up the dosage, you shouldn't have to keep suffering.  With the reiki, it will definately help you to relax, and chill out and the practitioner will probably be drawn to your problem areas - your tummy/endo spots and ask for extra healing in those areas, it's definately worth trying, it wont do you any harm, and no needles are used or anything. The lady I go to wraps me up in fluffy warm towels and puts some lovely music on. Often nod off during the session! 

Kelly ~ Hi hun, how are you? Had to laugh at your restaraunt story, oh dear! Hope you had a nice night. Glad you are feling positive and ready to start, think it really helps having a p.m.a.   Great that your nurses appt went well...they are lovely there arent they? you will be well looked after. Poor dh and his needles  luckily me and dp are fine with them, like you say they become second nature after a while don't they. Did have a scary time on my last cycle though, after 4 lots of ivfs i became a bit blaze with the needles and rushed through one of my d/regg jab one night, forget to get the air/bubbles out and injected the whole thing into my tummy   omg i panicked and rang the on call nurse who said it was very serious and to call an ambulance staright away omg I was convinced I was going to die, it was terrifying  anyway to cut a long story short, after a visit to a and e they said I was fine (as we inject into our muscle not veins it's ok) took a lot more care with them after that, thats for sure!!! 

Hi Scooby ~ How's Zac today? Has he managed to poop yet poor love? Is it due to him starting his solids do you think? Well we've whittled down our high chairs to 2...the silvercross that you have, really like that one (but keep reading that the basket is too low on it?) and the M and P Zest one which is nice too, gonna have a look at the weekend. 

Hi to everyone else. 

All ok here, spent the afternoon making Alex's uncle a birthday card, we tried hand prints, which didn't really work, so tried foot prints which were a lot more succcessful! Only now the dining room is covered in paint and glue and glitter, best go tidy up before daddy comes home 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Sounds really positive Nicola - I grab onto any positive news. 
Hi Katy - yes enjoying half term but seem to have been so busy! I went to Tai Chi earlier today! New one for me, it was good but a lot to learn. Then at the gym the beauty place was having a half price day so couldn't turn down a bargain so had a full body massage - lovely!! I am looking forward to the Reiki, she doesn't seem to specifically know anything as I spoke to her on the phone but she has great comments on her website and trains others so hoping she is good. Which, out of all of those do you think helped you most? I just can't face acupuncture though believe it would really help. Sounds like you had a good messy day!! My sister took her twins to the baby group the other day and it was a messy day - she said they were seriously messy by the end but loved it. 

Siobhan - hope you are feeling good and  

Kelly, we are still quite new to the whole injection thing but we did manage, by the end I was ready to stop though, good luck with it, there is lots of support here if you need it.  Enjoy the swimming. thanks for your kind words. 

Hi to everyone else, must do some ironing now!! 

My sister is coming up tomorrow with her DH and the twins - really looking forward to it, I hope they travel OK, it is thier longest journey and they haven't visited yet - we are 3 hours apart so they can't just pop around. 

Off to persuade myself to iron
Tiny xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

nicola1x said:


> Siobhen lots of
> Hope the little beanies snuggle in. Are you taking time of work or carrying on as normal?


Hi Ladies thanks so much to you all for the good wishes the embies appreciate the good vibes and are chilling nicely and snuggling in. Hi to all sorry limited personals as I can only remember the last two or three posts.

Nicola I'm self employed so I'm taking at least 2 weeks off and may have more if needed - lazy me  I really hope the prediction to DH comes true for a BFP  

Tiny sending you positive vibes for your next cycle hopefully this will be your time hun 

I've had acupuncture and believe me it's not the needles that you have to worry about   I went to a chinese doctor and she pressed and pummled me so much saying this is why no baby you are tense (usually am when getting the poop beaten out of me) that she nearly broke the base of my spine and made me cry. I nearly had to fight her off and I was wondering why I was paying for that  then I remembered I was a grown up and capable of independant thought so I said no herbal pills no beating me up just the needles...... in them selves they are quite relaxing but they are the last of your worries. Oh I did let her give me a free warming herbal pack.....yep you guessed it ....burnt my bum 

Siobhan x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Katy- Bless ya making hand and footprints. I have one of my nephews hand prints on the fridge.  
Will ring up about the reiki when i am back at work.

Tiny- A full body massage sounds lovely. Bet you were really nice and chilled after that.

Siobhan- That sounds painful hun with the chinese doc   
Glad you can take it easy hun.

The girl i work with is at care sheffield too. They have told her she doesn't need anytime off apart from e/c and e/t. 
I was always under the impression you should take things easy for a while afterwards.

hi to everyone else

nicola xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think you need as much time off as I'm having but what I do is quite stressy and I don't want anyone at either extreme platitudes or bugging me at this point in time as in reality most folk can't appreciate what we go thru.

I'm quite enjoying just chillin and taking it easy .... have sent dh back to work tho  

I've just read that Jacquline Gold of Ann Summers is expecting her first ivf baby at 48.  Hope for us all 

Apparently the american octuplet mum had 6 embies put back each cycle  

Siobhan x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Siobhan

I know, can you imagine having that many put back in. I know she didn't expect them all to "take" but its till a risk to mum and babies.

You take as much time as you need then hun

take care


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!
Just popping on quickly as have oven chips cooking...

Welcome to all new ladies and good luck to those cycling at the moment, its so nice to have lots of new people on here 

Have some pos vibes               

Katy - missed postman yesterday but have a card to collect a parcel for Thomas, wondered what it was but then clicked it must be the pressie that Scooby gave him so thanks for sending it on xxxx 

Hi everyone else, I will pop back on when I can to do some better personals 
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

Wow, loads of "chatting" going on on here isn't there  

As Karen says - welcome to everyone new & lots of luck to those of you who are cycling at the moment - here's hoping for lots of BFP's!!! Here is some babydust to help things along....

        

Karen / Scooby / Katy - hope the little "men" are doing OK. I will get a date sorted for lunch.....promise! Will PM you some dates....

Well, not much happening here - mega busy at work. Oh and a few nights out thrown in as well....  Last Thurs actually - got in at 4.10am!!!! Outrageous behaviour  !! Made it in for 9am (normally in for 7) - I had to sit at my desk and eat dry bran flakes until about 11am.....then i started to feel a little bit better....! (most people go for a fry up - not me, dry cereal is all i can ever manage!) Ha Ha, everytime i stop out that late, i always say..."never again" but always "forget"!

Anyway, still at work actually, so best get back to it.

Love to all

Sally
XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello
Just a quickie. 
Nicola - the full body massage was lovely, thank you. I had my Reiki today as well - I have posted on the complementary therapy section if you wanted to have a read. I would recommend it, really nice. 

Hope everyone is OK today, trying to get our house ready for the twins arrival later!! I know it won't stay tidy for long!
Your experience, Siobhan, sounds really off putting!!! though it did make me   a little!!

  to everyone
Tiny xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't et me put you off the therapist was excellent. The acupuncture was really good and painless it was the other stuff that was an issue


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All  

Flying visit - hope your all well  

Me and dh are off to visit family today going to see my cousins and their gorgeous 2 year old daughter Melissa not seen them since xmas so really looking forward to it. 

See you all when we get back   

Luv 
Me 
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Hope you had a lovely day today 

Sally ~ What you like   Replied to your PM hun  

Katy ~ How you and Alex doing  Is his cold any better 

Karen ~ How is your hungry little man 

 to Tiny, Maybemummy, Nicola

All OK here, have spent the last couple of days cooking up meals for Z for 6 months + so have been in my element    I swear he eats better than we do  He is loving his food at the moment is getting such a range of flavours, its lovely to see him enjoying it too, makes it all worthwhile. Sleeping is going OK although this front bottom tooth has started to make an appearance I think by tomorrow it will have broken the surface 

We have been to have our pics taken today, got some money for Christmas so booked a session and the pics that we saw looked really good, so go back in a couple of weeks to have a look. Me thinks its gonna be expensive  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178864.0


----------

